# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  حظي المنسدح <<<روايه للي يحبون يضحكون ... ضحك خبال صرقعه ..شوق والاشقر المزيون ..

## وردة الكميليا

&&حظي المنسدح &&
^_^ 

هاي جميعا اول شي احب اعرفكم على نفسي انا اسمي 
شوق وعمري 16 سنه في مرحلة الثانويه 
الدراسه لا تسألوني عنها لاني ولا فخر 
فاشلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
الصراحه بقولكم شي عني سر انا بنت 
غير محظوووظه <<< لا يختي مبروكه احسن 
ومع اني مؤمنه بالله بس مع القصه بتعرفون ليش حظي كذا 
شسوي بحظي اللي منسدح ورافض قطعيا انه يقوم 
على قولت الشاعر : 
ياحظي المنسدح وشفيك مشقيني ... قم يمال الوجع قم غير احوالي.. 
صح لسانه 
يؤؤؤ نسيت اعرفكم بعايلتي 
ماتشوفون اختي الصغيره تحشر نفسها بالكامره 
اعرفكم بأكبر العايله .. 
امي حفظها الله ورعاها ..
الجازي (37) مطلقه من خمس سنوات
بسبت ان ابوي يبي ولد وامي كل ذريتها بنات<<< تخلف 
المهم 
هند اختي الكبيره عمرها )20( 
عزباء اللي عنده رجال يفكنا منها ، تدرس في كليه اساسيه تخصص
رياض اطفال.. 
نوره الثانيه ) 18(  
عزباء وتدرس سكرتاريه
اعقل وحده في البيت<<< معصي 
البندري )14( 
خويت دربي،في كل شي خبال مغامرات .. إلخ 
هيونه (هيا) )8( 
قعدت البيت يعني اخر العنقود سكر معقود 


......................... 

بعد ما عرفت عن عايلتي المصونه التي تسكن في شقه في بيت خوالي
سكناها عقب ما ابوي طلق امي
وتركنا لا يسأل عنا ولا شي
الله يسامحه 
المهم بعرفكم بخوالي ..؟.؟
.
............................... 
جدتي (ام محمد) العمر غير مصرح به <<< تعدى العداد 
خالتي عنود )35(
عندها ولدين وبنت
*خالد 9 و*منيره 7 و*د حومي 3 
خالي محمد)31( 
زوجته عبير )28( 
وعندهم ولد
ناصر << كريهه مزعج 
ترى مالهم دور بالقصه بس اسمي عرفتكم عليهم 
........................................... 
هذا تعريف بسيط عن عايلتنا طبعا لي عمان 6 وعمات 2
واما العلاقه معهم ميح بسب ضروف عايليه صعبه سالفه معقده
ومانعرفهم لان ابوي كان يمنع امي من زيارتهم 
..................... 
وابوي تزوج على طول يوم طلق امي يعني من خمس سنوات 
وعنده ولدين توؤم )3( 
نواف ونايف 
بس عمري ماشفتهم <<<< احسن لاني انقهر لا شفتهم 
المهم اللحين بندخل في القصه ..؟.؟.؟ 

الجزء (1) 
هند جالسه في الصاله ومعاها *كتاب كيف تحللين شخصية الذي امامك*
وكانت تطبق على اختي هيونه << فار تجارب البيت 
امي جالسه قدام التلفزيون وتكتب من هالخلطات اللي في الشات 
انا ونوره والبندري نلعب جنجفه
<<<<<< مبزره 
................................ 
امي .تصيح:: بناااااااات قصروا صوتكم ماني قادره اركز
انا:يماااااا شوفي نوره جالسه تغش
امي.. وهي تطالع التلفزيون: نوره بسك غش
نوره.وتسوي حركة بتذبحني : ان شالله يوما 
هند تصيح بوجهه هيونه : ركزي ركزي معاي
هيونه: والله انتي مجنونه مدري شتقولين انا اقوم احسن لاني ان قعدت
بنجن اكثر 
البندري : هيه فزت فزت هياه
وقامت تغني وانتصرنا والناصر الله
انا: نعيد اللعب كله غش
البندري:لالحين عندك امل يبا كسرت راسك خلاص ماكو لعب
وككككككوووووووكككككككك
انا : معصبه واللقط بقايا وجهي اثر هزيمتي الشنيعه من قبل البندري
نوره . تطبط عل كتفي: تعيشي يختش وتفوزي بغيرها هاردلك
انا : تهي تهي تهي تهي خلاص قررت اني اعتزل اللعب ..
البندري: خلاص بنقيم لك حفل اعتزال غدا هههههههه 
انا : معصبه هجمت على ظهر البندري وامتطيته كما يمتطي الفارس حماره
أأأ اقصد حصانه 
البندري : يماااا هعههههههه شوفيها
امي تقوم خلاص وصلت حدها بالكتاب تصقع فيه راسي : أأأأأأيييييي
امي: بسكم ازعااج
انا : يماا اح والله تعور
امي: ذلفي غرفتك
انا: الله والغرفه ترى الشقه كلها غرفه ومطبخ وحمام وصاله وين غرفتي
اهاا قصدك زريبة العزابيه
امي: وتطقني بنفس الكتاب : أأأأأأأأأأأأي خلاص اقصد قصر بيكنهام
ولا تزعلين
امي: انا شيقعدني عندكم انزل عند امي ابرك لي 
وتطلع امي من الشقه متوجها عند جدتي تشتكي لها الحال.
طبعا جدتي تزيد من الطيب بله وتحرشها علينا
مثل وانا امج وديهم عند ابوهم خلاص انتي ماقصرتي .. إلخ 
بس امي قلبها ما يطاوعها ما تستحمل دون ازعاجنا ..؟.. 
................................. 
انا : امي وراحت والشقه مافيها غيرك نيهااهااهااي من بيفكك مني تعالي
البندري: شوق تعوذي من نفسك يماا ذلفي عني
انا.. هااهااهااهااهااي تعالي << فلم رعب
البندري.. تدور في الشقه .. تكفون يالربع الفزعا خويتكم بتموت ياربي
دخيلك ياربعي يا أحبتي
نوره : شباب هوب هوب كل واحد يصلح سيارة الثاني .
انا: بو حمود ما تشوفه شفيه علي
البندري.. هااه بدينا بالكذب بو جسوم
نوره.. شباب خلاص حب خشوم بعض
انا .. خشمك
البندري.. خشمك
تك<< حبت الخشم 
هند . تطالعنا وهي ناقده : مدري ليش الوالد طلق امي مع ان عنده اقدع
عرابجه بو حمود وبو جسوم
نوره .:يابنات في حشرات هنا دابله كبدي وحامصتن مرارتي تسمحون نلعن جدفها
هند: لا هيه شنو شقلت انا ماعرفكم
انا: نوره ابشري بعزك ما طلبتي شي 
وشمرت عن ايدي وبدينا في طق وتدغيغ هند .. 
هيونه واقفه عند الكنبه .. 
عاشو عاشو يمين يسار وتلفح بشعرها روح روح 
وفجأه يقطع علينا الهوشه صوت التلفون 
طبعا مثل كل مره الخمسه هجوم على التلفون ومن ايد وحده لين ايد الثانيه 
طبعا ينتج عن ذالك اصابات بليغه ومنهم في غرفة الانعاش ومنهم تحت الانقاذ 
والناجيه دايما انا لاني عصله فأزرق بينهم

يتبع>>>

----------


## وردة الكميليا

تابع<<
*****مشهد التلفون***** 
هيونه : ألو من معاي
المتصل:هذا بيت ام هند
هند:في رقه لم نعهدها من قبل . هند تحت امركم هي وعايلتها
البندري راكبه فوقها تبي تاخذ التلفون
هند : تصيح: أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاي<<<< فجرت أذن المتصل
البندري: خير وش عندك داق
المتصل: بسم الله شسالفه
نوره : تبكي : ابي اكلم كلكم كلمتم الا انا
البندري عطفت عليها وعطتها .
نوره. انت من تبي يؤؤؤ جيبيه جيبيه شووق 
اخيرا استقر التلفون بيدي 
المتصل: لحظه هذا بيت ولا مستشفى الطب النفسي
انا: لا وانت الصادق مقبره
الاخوات: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المتصل: اعوذ بالله انزين التلفون اللحين بيد منو عشان اقدر اتفاهم
انا: معاي انا اولا عرف عن نفسك والبطاقه الشخصيه وان لم تجد فالجواز ينفع
ولماذا متصل ولما تريد امي وهل ربحنا بمسابقه
المتصل: اقول اسمك بالخير
انا: وشعليك بتخطبني قل لا يكثر هرجك
المتصل: يابنت امي تسلم عليك وتقول حبا حبا علي
انا:يعني اللحين انت قاط نكته يابنات اضحكوا عشانه 
حطيت السماعه على افواههم .. هههههههههههههههههههاي 
المتصل:ههههههههه والله مجانين طيب انا
سلطان ولد عمكم صالح بغيت الوالده ضروري 
لحظه صمت طويله دامت 30 ثانيه
انا: مستحيه .. الوالده تحت اتصل بعد خمس دقايق تلاقيها
سلطان: اوكي بعد ربع ساعه بتصل مع السلامه
انا : خبط من غير لا قول مع السلامه 
هند: علام وجهك قام يلقط الوان منو هذا لايك
ون بيخطبني
انا: شايفه وجهك اول عشان يخطبك شوفي لا وضحه بنت جارنا
تزوجت انتي تتزوجين
هند: وتغطي وجهاا بيدينها .. لالالالا تهي تهي تهي
نوره. منو هذا الشاب الوسيم
البندري.. شدراك انه وسيم
نوره. صوته جبار وبدت تغني قباااااااار قبااااااااار<<< فاكره نفسها عبدالحليم على غفله
انا.. جب جب انزين تتوقعون منو هذا
هيونه.. امممممممممم يمكن بيعطونا فلوس ربحنا مسابقه صح
انا.. والله صج انطمي وروحي نادي امي قولي لها تلفون يبيك
هيونه. يؤؤؤؤ كل انا
انا.. ابقق عيوني @@ : يالله روحي
هيونه.. انزين وهي معصبه
هند.. منو خلصينا
انا.. سلطان ولد عمي صالح
الكل.. هااااااااااااااااااااااه
انا.. ولد عمي
هند.. شذكرهم فينا شيبون هذولا
انا.. مدري 
امي : تدخل علينا بسرعه هااه منو يبيني
انا.. اللحين بيتصل
امي.. رجال
انا.. ايه
امي.. مستغربه: خير اللهم اجعله خير 
بعد عشرة دقايق اتصل التلفون امي شالت السماعه
وهنا متجمعين حولها ورازين اذننا عندها علبونه بنسمع عدل
امي.. وتدرزنا بيدها لانا ضايقناهاا
تعبت منا اخذ التلفون وراحت غرفتنا وقفلت الباب
وكلمت ولد عمي  




الروايه للي يحبوون الضحك بشكل عاام 
وللي يبي يفرفش نفسه ينتظرنا في الجزء القادم
من رواية .. حظي المنسدح ..
لبرائة الذمةمنقولة.

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*إذا عجبتكم وشفت ردكم حلو*
*راح أنزل الجزء الثاني بكرة إنشاء الله*
*دعواتكم*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووو على البااارت الروووعهـ
          ننتظر البااارت القاادم...~ْ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بآلأنتظآر*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رووووووعه
 يسلمو ع النقل 
 بالانتظار 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (2)

**على الباب**

هند : أي دستي على رجلي نوره وخري عني
نوره .. مو انتي ماخذه كل المكان
انا .. تسمعون شي
البندري. ليش ما طفيتي المكيف ما نسمع شي
هند : اوووووووووووووووف خلاص بروح ومصير امي تعلمناا

رحنا كلنا جلسنا قدام التلفزيون وطالعنا مسلسلنا اللي نتابعه

هند .. شوفو شحلات مكايجها
نوره.. ولا بدلتها شلون مربطه عليها الفيونكات قمت الذرابه
انا.. ووووووع موحلو ماعجبني
هند.. شعرفك انتي بالذوق انتي حدك ملابس سوري على دينار
انا: وشفيها ساتراتنا..هالملابس اللي مو عاجبتك

وقطع علينا حوارنا الشيق حول الملابس والمكياج وقلت لهم مقرره انزل مكياج
بأسمي مو احسن مني خبراء التجميل

امي : وهي ماسكه التلفون
كلنا : هااه يما شيبي
امي: شقول لكم بعد
كلنا.. يما شسالفه
امي.. ابوكم مريض من 6 شهور ويبي يشوفكم قبل ما تتدهور حالته ومايشوفكم
كلنا .. قمنا نطالع بعض مستغربين وشعور ماله وصوف هو خوف هو حزن هو فرح
شعور ما ينوصف
هند.. خلاص بنات قوموا نلبس نروح لبونا
امي. لا لا ابوك مو بالكويت ابوك بلندن يعالج
نوره.. وشلون نشوفه
امي.. ولد عمكم بياخذكم هناك عند ابوكم والسفره بعد خمس ايام
انا : نقزت على طول لغرفتي وقمت اطلع ملابسي
امي.. صبر صبر شفيك بيمرنا ولد عمكم اليوم ويسوي جواز لهيونه ويجدد جواز شوق
انا .. لا هذا وقته ينتهي جوازي
امي. ماتبين تصورين
انا.. واااو اصور ..

ورحت احط مكياج واطلع احسن ملفع عندنا عشان تطلع الصوره جنان

امي.. بس شرطي ماتحطين مكياج بس كحل وخفيف بعد
انا. لا ليش هالتحكم
امي.. هذا شرطي
انا.. يؤؤؤؤ ورحت لبست أي شي حتى كحل ما حطيت

ورحنا صورنا انا وهيونه طبعا صار فلم عند المصور تهاوشت انا وهيونه من يصور قبل
لولا تدارك المصوره للامر وحل النزاع بعمل قرعه
كان تلاقينها متشرده بالشارع لانا بنكسر المحل

طبعا صورنا صور مستعجله صورتي انا حدث ولا حرج تقول
هنديه منحاشه من معزبتها ولاعنين خيرها المكتب من الطق
عقب ما شفت صورتي ايقنت ان الجمال جمال الروح لا الوجهه

.................................................

البيت استنفار اللي تكتب شنو ناقصها من ملابس
واللي ترتب ملابسها واللي تغسل ملابسها واللي تجمع ألعابها واللي تتصل بصديقاتها وتحرهم
انها بتسافر في الصيف لندن
واما امي فكانت محتاسه لانه ولد عمي بيجي
وهي مستحيه منه
ماهي عارفه شنو تسوي

وصل ولد عمي اخذ الاوراق وسوى جوازاتنا وحنا انحلت ازمتنا خلصت كل وحده فينا
شنطتها وحطتها عند الباب طبعا هالكلام قبل السفره بيوم
امي تبكي اول مره بحياتها بتودعناا

حنا طبعا ضحك وفرفشه وناسه بنروح لندن يعني اخر استهبال ناس اجانب
مايفهمن لغتك يعني بالعربي ... مصخره...


من بكره


اول وحده قايمه انا الساعه 7 الصبح رحت تسبحت ولبست ملابسي ولبست مانتو بيج
مع نقابي ولفه بيج
وخواتي طبعا مثلي عدا البندري اللي مو منقبه وهيونه

انا : شنو اروح لندن لابسه نقابي
امي.. وصيه ما تقط نقابها هالبنت لاني اعرفها بتسوي بلاوي بلندن
هند. لا توصين حريص انا لهاا
نوره. شواقه حبيبتي ياقلبي حنابنروح مع ولد عمي يعني فشله تقطين نقابك
اصلن احمدي ربك مخلينك لابسه مانتو ولا مخلينك على عباة الراس
انا.. عشان اول ما اوصل مطارهم الا انا بالسجن على طول حاطين مع قايمة المطلوبين
الكل.هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سمعنا صوت دقات هرن .. دييد دييييييد
امي.. هذا ولد عمكم يالله نزلو تحت

نزلنا سلمنا على جدتي وطبعا وداعنا كان طويل حيل
وعقبها ركبا مع ولد عمي

اول ماشفناه كلنا شهقنا ..

هند.. يهبل شحلاته انا حاجزته
نوره.. يالله عاد انا شفته قبلك
هند.. بس انا اكبر
انا.. والله مصخره هلحين رايحين حنا لندن عند جورج وتوم وتطالعون سليطين
صج بنات فقر
البنات استحوا على وجيههم وركبا السياره ..كانت جيب رنج روفر لونها سماوي

الكل.. سلام عليكم
سلطان.. وعليكم السلام هاه كاملين نمشي
هند.. ايه

ومشى سلطان فينا طبعا قام يسأل اسأله انتي منو وكم عمرك وش تدرسين
اسألت سخيف

انا.. سلطان ناقص مقاس جوتيي ووزني ماعرفتهم
الكل.. هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلطان.. هااه اجل انتي شوق قالو لي والله عنك انك مو صاحيه
وامك اكثر وحده تحذر منها انتي
انا.. لا حووووول وش بسوي انا يختك ذلونا انتي بتسوين بلاوي ينخاف منك
يعني ايش بشرب خمر ياربي
الكل.. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وصلنا المطار

صح نسيت اقولكم ان ولد عمي سلطان طيار وهو اللي بيقود طيارتنا
بيقود شفتوا شلون جبتها الشاطر اللي يقول وين محلها من الاعراب..
نرجع لقصتنا


هيونه.. يعني انت سواق الطياره يعني سايق
سلطان.. احد يفهم هالبنت اني طيار
هند.. هيا حبيبتي تعالي ومسكتها اختنا هند << اخيرا سوت حاجه فيها خير

وعقب اجراءات السفر والتذاكر
وقعدنا في استراحة قعدنا نضحك
ونعلق طبعا ولد عمي بعد عنا شوي وراح يكلم طاقم الطياره ويوصيهم علينا

وانا والبندري كنا نعلق على الناس ونشكك الواحد بنفسه

نادوا على الطياره وركبا طبعا كلنا درجه اولى وااو كان شي جميل

هند وهيونه جنب بعض قدامي انا والبندري
اما نوره فكانت جنب حرمة كبيره
كنت انا صوب الممر وكان في الطرف الاخر في نفس مكان مقعدي شاب بالعشرين من عمره
كان غايه في الشياكه والجمال ..
يطالعنا ويضحك على تعليقاتنا انا والبنات
وعلى هيونه يوم قامت تصفق وتغني درويلنا عاش عاش دريولنا طيط طيط
كان الموقف تحفه
اما العقيديه اللي جنبي البندري فكانت مبحلقه بالدريشه وتتكلم بصوت عالي كأن الطياره
باسم ابوهاا

مثال..

شوووووووق شوفي السحااب لونه ابيض
انا.. بالله علبالي اخضر
هي.. شووووووووووق شوفي اشوف الناس صغار
انا.. فضحتينا الناس كلها عرفت اسمي

اما هيونه فكانت تصيح علي بصوت عالي ..
شووق متى بيجبون الاكل متى امي تقول بيعطونكم ملفوف
انا.. حشى كبد ملفوف بالهصبح توك ماكله مسرع ما جعتي
هيونه.. بطني ولا بطنك كيفي

نوره تهمس للحرمه اللي جنبها .. كيف اشغل التلفاز
الحرمه بكل كبر .. تسويه لنوره
نوره.. مشكوره
طالعتها بنظره غريبه وحطت السماعات بأذنهاا


نوره.. تأشر لي .. شواقه شواقه <<<<(كلامنا كان بهمس )
انا : نعم شعندك
نوره.. تبادلين اماكن هالحرمه مليغه حدها تصدقين مغروره
انا.. يابنت انثبري مكانك ان غيرنا اماكنا بتصير صيحه وهواش تعرفين خواتك
المفضحاات حطي على الراديو واسمعي لك شي وانطمي
نوره.. تشكورات اختي كم الحساب
انا.. خمس طعشرين فلس
نوره.. أي لغه هذي

الشاب اللي جنبنا ميت ضحك على خبالنا ..؟.؟..

وصلت المضيفه وقامت توزع اكل

هيونه: هياا اكل اكل
هند: شفيك انتي تقولين مجوعينك بس انطمي فضحتينا
هيونه: كيفي دافعين فلوس
انا: ياعوب هالبنت جيبيها لي اطرمها لك
هند: لا فكينا من شرك

اختي نوره نايمه وقام يصدر من خشمها وانفها سمفونيات
لم اسمع مثلها من قبل ولا مقسمه عدل

اللي جنبها منقرفه ومنزعجه ..

انا : نوره نوره نوره
نوره: طسي عن يور فيس
انا: بدايتها بدليات بالانقلش هذا وانتي احسن وحده فينا
نوره: وصلنا
انا: لا ريضين بس قومي صوت شخيرك واصل للطياره اللي جنبنا
نوره: انزين قمت قمت ياهم بلشه هالخوات
اسمعي طلع معي بيت شعر
انا: قولي وش عندك
نوره: البطن فاضي والخوات قشرات..... والنوم محروم منا وألينا
انا: كم مره اقول لك لاعاد تكتبن قصيد كملي نومتك

بعد ساعه اركدوا خواتي لانهم جميعهم طخوا وناموا مو بس خواتي كل اللي معانا
في الدرجه الاولى

اما انا فمن الفرحه مانمت قعد اقرى مجله واسمع للراديو كان حاطين اغنية جميله
حيل
(( شكواي للي يفتهم شكواي))

لاعت كبدي من هالوضع لاني ما احب اقعد كذا فاقمت استهبل على اختي البندري
ادخل الكلينكس في خشمهاا واضحك عليهاا

واستمر هالحال لين قامت وقمنا نسولف ونقول نكت سخيفه

مثال:
البندري: في واحد تغدى وعقبها راح للحمام ليش :
انا: ليش << قلت شكلها داهيه
البندري: بيغسل ايدينه .. هههههههههههههههه
انا.. من ملاغتها قمت اضحك..هههههههههههه
انا.. اجل بقول لك نكته في عنز مثلك وشرواك منسدحه على البحر ليش
البندري.. اممممممممممممم تتشمس
انا.. لا ميته..هههههههههههههههه.. اعلمك شلون الملاغه

وقضينا وقتنا هذا سوالف ونكت مليغه وجانا ولد عمي يتطمن علينا اخذ هيونه
وسوا لها جوله حول الطايرة
وهي مصره انه سواق لين اقنعته انه سوااق..؟..

وصلنا لندن ونزلنا من الطياره طبعا قعدنا اخر الناس نزلوا الركاب و حنا قعدنا لين جانا ولد
عمي واخذنا معااه

سوينا اجراءات الوصول و...إلخ ومشينا ..

وحنا نمشي ما درينا ولا نشوف واحد جاي عند سلطان ويحظنه ويسلم عليه
وقاموا يضحكون ويسولفون وبعدها عرفنه عليه طلع ولد عمنا اخووه متعب

ركبنا سيارته وودانه للفندق اللي ساكنينه كان الفندق قريب من مستشفى ابوي يعني نروح ونجي له
مشي على الاقدام عادي ويبعد عنه بشارع سوق مع هايدبارك
اول ما وصلنا الفندق اقصد الشارع بعد ما استوحشنا المكان لان كل اللي نشوفهم
عرب وياكثرهم العرب فيه مطاعم محلات كافيهاات والخ ..

وصلنا الفندق راح متعب قدامنا اخذ مفاتيح السويت اللي حنا ساكنينه وامر القرسون انه
ياخذ شناطنا منا

كان شعور حلو وكأنك ملكه الله يا حظهم الاغنياء مستانسن بحياتهم

المهم

وصلنا للسويت حقنا كان عباره عن غرفه كبيره مره مع كنبتين وقدامهم تلفزيون بلازما
وحمام << الله على حمامهم
ومطبخ تحظير صغير مره ..؟.؟.؟...

متعب.. بنات انا بالروم اللي جنبكم أي شي تبونه تعالوا لي وانا طبعا بجيكم كل شوي اتطمن عليكم
هند.. انزين متى بنشوف ابونا
متعب.. هو اللحين عنده فحوصات ماتخلص الا الساعه 5 العصر وطبعا راح يكون تعبان تشوفونه باجر احسن انتوا ارتاحوا وانشالله تشوفونه ...

راح متعب وخلانا وعطانا بعض التوضيحات ارقام مطاعم عربيه ورقم طوارئ ورقم الرسبشن
ورقمه هو ورقم مستشفى ابوي..

وجلسنا حنا نضحك ونسولف ونعلق وكنا جالسين بالبلكونه نشوف العالم ونضحك
وكان اخر فله

وعقبها تفرقنا اللي راحت تنام واللي تطالع التلفاز والي تلعب بعرايسها
واما انا والبندري فلم يعجبنا الوضع فقررنا اننا نقول لمتعب بنتمشى شوي ونجي

رحنا لمتعب وطلع لنا ..
متعب: خير صاير شي
انا: لا والله بس ودنا نتمشى شوي بالحديقه ونرجع
متعب: هااه حديقه .. وقام يفكر .. بس اخاف يصير لك شي
انا: لا تخاف حنا سبااع ناكل الضباع ومحنا مبعدين كاهي الحديقه مو بعيد وراجعين
ان صار لنا شي اتصلنا فيك معانا تلفون ومعانا فلوس ومعانا ديو
متعب: ديو ايش
انا. بيبسي اوي ألبك
متعب: هههههههههه اوكي لكم ساعه ساعه وحده وبس وان مارجعتوا بدوركم الحديقه وبس طيب
اانا: طيب






يتبـــــع....
وبكرة الجزء إلي بعدو
تسلمو على الردود
مجنونة وحلوة
عاشقة المستحيل
الفراش الفاطمي..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووورة على الباااارت الحلووو
          ننتظر بارت الجديد..ْ~

----------


## حلاالكون

*يسلمووووو قصه رووووعـــــــــه* 
*قريتها من قبل*  :wink:  :toung: 
استمتعت واني اقراءها

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*أني بعد قريتها نيهههاهاي*
*تسلمي على المرور*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو بارت روعه 
بانتظار الجديد
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (3)


رحت عند خواتي وقلنا لهم فا رحنا انا وهيا ونوره والبندري وهند نايمه

وقفنا عند الأصنصير طول ما جاء لنا كنا في دور العشرين فالسالفه طويله

قضينا وقت فراغنا في التزحلق على الرخام <<< كان يزلق واخر وناسه ماكان في احد بس حنا واستهبال

نتزحلق ومع ضحك وخبال

لين فتح الاصنصير وكان شاب اجنبي واقف قدامنا يطالع مصخرتنا حنا استحينا على وجيهنا
وركبنا معاه بالاصنصير

طبعا هو اجنبي وحنا عربيات لهجات تختلف فاكنا مأمنات ونسولف في صوت عالي ..

نوره: الله يفضحك يا شوق هاللحين وش بيقول هالاشقر عنا همجيات متخلفات
انا: أي والله لو انه جيكر كان قلنا بلعنته لاكنه يشق الجيب يهول
البندري: شوقوه شوفي شعره يما عمرك شفتي شعر نفس نعومته وطوله
انا: بالله عليك شوفي جوتيه يفضخ القلب
نوره: الله لو انه كويتي
انا: والله تخسين مالك الا ولد عمك متعب وهند سلطان وانا هالاشقر المزيون
تهقون بنات لا تزوجته وشلون بتكون ذريتي
هيونه: وراعنك بيطلعون يتكلمون عنقريزي
انا: هالبنت فهيمه ماشالله عليهاا طالعه على منو
نوره : وتغمض عينها الله لو صج اتزوجه
انا: جربتي هالنعل على وجهك يختك تصدقين لولا الحيا كان قلت له بالعنقرزي تتزوجني والمهر علي
الكل.. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوره : اسكتي الله يفضحك
انا: وش قلت صج هو يجنن هيه يالمزيون يالحلو هيه يالاشقر
الكل: هههههههههههههههه اسكتي اسكتي

كان الاشقر يطالعنا ويبتسم وكان بالاخصر يطالعني انا مدري يمكن عجبته عويناتي
الحوله ..؟..

انا : نوره سمعتي شتقول الشاعره
نوره. اسلمي وش تقول

انا..مل قلبي على دراجي ومهايف .... الحر الاشقر تصيبني مخلايبه
والله لولا الحيا ومن العرب خايف .... لانهب عشيري على البنزات وسريبه

البندري: عاشت عاشت ناقصك طار وتقلبينها طقاقه ..
هيونه: هيه وصلنا

انفتح الاصنصير وطلعنا كلنا والاشقر قدامنا

رحنا للهايدبارك وقعدنا على الثيل معانا حب وبيبسي وقمنا نقرف حب وحش بالعالم

كانت جالسه جنبنا عجوز اجنبيه وكانت تطالعنا وتتراعد وخايفه حدهاا

انا: بنات بنات تشوفون اللي جنبي
نوره: منهي العجوز
انا: ايه
نوره: شفيها
انا: حدهاا خايفه مال اقول لها بخ وامرج قلبها
الكل: نتحدااك

كان الف اطلعها .. واقول. نيهااهااهااهااهااااااي
العجوز: أأأأأأأأأأ وانحاشت

حنا متنا ضحك عليها وعلى شلون انحاشت كان موقف لا ينساا

ضحكنا ولعبنا واستهبلنا وعقبها قلنا خلونا نمشي نروح للكفي اللي جنب الهايدبارك
وحنا نمشي ونضحك ولا نشوف الاشقر جالس على كرسي ويحتسي فنجان قهوه
تخصبقت وجهوهنا من جماله وشكله وجلسته وكل شي فيه

وجلسنا بالطاوله اللي ورااه ..؟..

وطلبنا المنيو وكنا بنطلب كفي لكن صعقنا من اسعار القهوه
انا: والله اطلب لكم عشى وعقب حلا وعقب قهوه ما جاء هالسعر ياربي وش ذا الطغى
نوره: اسكتي بس انتي بنت فقر الناس الشيك تطلب هنا ولا يهمها سعر
انا: أي والله كفار ما يخافون من الله وحتى هالاشقر مايستحي بقره
الكل: ليش
انا: يعنى من اليوم جالسين ولافكر يعزمناا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: انت هيه انت يالاشقر هيه انت اعزمني على قهوه ولا شاي حليب كرنيش

كان يلتفت علينا ويقول بالحرف الواحد من غير زيادات : نـــــــــعم << وباللغه العربيه

انا عيوني قلبت حول اكثر ..خواتي اللي غصت بالبيسبي ..واللي مبطله حلقها على الاخر
واللي من هول الموقف طاحت لكم ضحك

الاشقر: امري وش تبين تطلبين

طبعا عقب هالكلام حنا كل وحده فينا عضت على طرف ثوبه وانحاشت يم الفندق

دخلنا الفندق وحنا نركض وركبا الاصنصير وصلنا لغرفتنا وحنا نلهث
جلسنا نطالع بعض وعقبها بطيناها ضحك

انا:: بتذكر انا شقلت يافضحي فضحااه طلع خليجي يمااا
هند: قايمه من النوم متروعه ...شفيكم
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هند: علامكم احد مات
البندري: يهب يا وجهك ما تبشر بخير هالبنت ابد
نوره: هند لو نقول لك شصار لنا
هند: شصار قولو

قلنا لها السالفه وماااتت ضحك..
هند: امبيه فشله.
انا: ياكثر طفاقتي يناس امبيه.
نوره: حلات وجيهينا مأمنات انه مايعرف لغتنا وطلع واحد مناا.
البندري: خلاص بنات انسوا السالفه وخليه يولي.
بنات ارجعوا للطبيعه
انا: الاخت مريم نور على غفله

رحنا كلنا تسدحنا نبي ننام وطبعا البنات راحوا بسابع نومه

إلا انا قعدت افكر ب اممممم مستحيه لا قول
خلاص بغمض عيني واقول قعدت افكر










بي الاشقر

اه يازينه <<<< اختشي يابت

المهم ما اخذ هالتفكير مني دققتين وعلى طول بسابع نومه

تخيلت نفسي عروس وهو بجنبي <<<< ماعندي لف ودوران

المهم

نمنا واصبحنا من الصبح على صوت ضرب الباب

طبعا منو غير متعب المزعج والكريه

رحنا لبسنا عبينا وملافعنا ونقاباتنا ....إلخ

وتوجهنا للمستشفى ...

دخلنا للجناح وللغرفه وكان ابوي قاعد على كرسي وحرمه جنبه توكله

عرفت من خلال تفكيراتي وتمحيصاتي وتقليباتي مع اللجوء الى ابن عمي
لمعرفة من هي هذه الحرمه

واكتشفت اكشاف انها زوجة ابي

الحقيقه كرهتهاااااا حيل لانها سبب طلاق امي وابوي

اول ماشافنا الوالد ابتسم ابتسامه كبيره وقام حبنا وحده وحده
واللي يشوفه تقول مو مصدق ان حنا بناته
ضم هيونه لصدره وقام يبكي
طبعا حنا قمنا نهديه وقمنا نسولف عليه من اهبالنا وضحكنا ورقالتنا

استانس الوالد واستانست زوجة ابي
وعقبها شفنا اخوانا الصغار نايف ونواف

كانوا يجنون سوالفهم تضحك وعفويتهم تجنن طبعا انا لازم اتحرش فيهم
لين كرهتهم فيني ولعنت خيرهم ..؟..

جلسنا عند الوالد مدة خمس ساعات وعقبها أستأذناه انتهى موعد الزياره

ورحنا مع متعب ولد عمنا
كان يبي يطلعناا ويتمشى فينا في انحاء لندن
لكن طلبوا منه المستشفى يجيب

تحليلات والدي من مدينه تبعد عن لندن مسافة 40 دقيقه

فا أجلت طلعتنا وقررنا نروح حنا نتمشى بالحديقه ونروح للسوق نتبضع

رحنا السوق دخلنا اول محل يبيع اكسسوارات مع شنط
طبعا حدث ولا حرج اشكال وانواع وبلاوي تشيب الراس
ولا الاسعار

تحطمت على جنطة قيمتها 400 دينار
ساحت كبدي ابي اشتريها لكن اختي هند رجعتني للواقع

هند: هيه انتي حسبالك الوالده جالسه على بنك الراجحي تشترين اللي تبينه
اصحي انتي من وين لنا 400 دينار
انا: تكفون ابيها ابيها
البندري: والله ان شريتها شوق اصير لك بودي قارد عشان مايصير فيها شي
نوره: هيه لحد يسمعكم يقلون بنات فقر
انا: صراحه والله انا بنت فقر والله ما اشتري كل شي ابيه
لازم فيه تضحيه لخواتك ولأمك متى خواتي يضحون من اجلي
هند: ايووه انت يالمضحيه والله اكثر وحده ماخذه حقها انتي وزود بعد
حنا المسكينات
هيونه : عندي فكره ليش ما نصرقها
انا: بعرف انتي امي يوم ولدتك متوحمه على حراميه شسالفتك انتي صحيح انك حراميه 
هيونه: مالت عليك هذا وانا ابي اساعدك
انا: تشكرات فكينا منك . بنات طلعنا لاني تعبانه نفسيه وبسبت هالشنطه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحنا طالعين طبعا راعي المحل عيد لاننا جنناه مو عارفين نتكلم انقليش ولا هو فاهم عربي

المهم وقمنا نتمشى على اطراف المحلات وماندخل لاننا بننصدم بالاسعار

شفنا فرقه تعزف وعندها 3 اشخاص يستمعون وطبعا ناس تروح وتجي
ولاهمها هالناس

وقفنا قدام الفرقه واختنا الموقره هيونه قامت ترقص على ألحانهم وطبعا حنا متسدحات ضحك
على اختنا الرقله

وعقبها قمنا نتمشى مني مناك جلسنا بالحديقه شوي

وبعدها رحنا للفندق اللي حنا فيه نبي نتعشى رحنا للمطعم جلسنا على طاوله مجهزه لنا
من قبل مجهزها لنا ولد عمي قبل ما يروح يجيب تحاليل ابوي..؟؟..
قمنا نسولف ونضحك مادرينا ولا يمر من قدامنا الاشقراني وكان يطالعني
عيني طاحت في عينه
وابتسم ابتسامة خبث مدري ابتسامة ضحكه

كان انزل راسي وانغز اختي هند :

انا: هنوده هنوده ترى هذا الاشقر
هند: قامت تتلفت . وينه وينه
انا: اصقعها بالمنيو اللي معاي لا تتلفتين
هند: قامت تلف راسها شوي شوي <<< كأنه لقطة مطارده باللقطه البطيئه
البندري: وينه وراي هو
نوره: بنات خلونا نقوم فشله
انا: نعم نقوم لا والله سوف اتعشى واترس معدتي واغذي عضيماتي
البندري: والله لو تاكلين مني لي بكره ما تمتنين
انا: علامك تحبين تحبطيني
البندري: لا ليش احبطك بس ارجعك للواقع ارجعوا للطبيعه
نوره: يؤؤؤؤؤ بنت الحلال تتابع برنامج مريم نور وتطبق علينا اقول لا يكثر
هند : شوق وينه أي واحد فيهم ماشالله اشوف 3 شباب

انا والتفت بشوف أي واحد فيهم << كأنني فلم هندي البطل ضاربينه 70 رصاصه ويبي يموت باللقطه البطيئه

انا: اللي لابس جنز وبدي ابيض علاق
هند: أي ابو شعر طويل واشقر
انا: ايه
هند: يمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يهبل شحلاته
الكل: انطمي لا يسمعناا

جانا اكلنا وقمنا نزرط لين قلنا بس وطلبنا عقبها عصير برتقال فرش
شربناه ودفعنا الحسااب

المطعم فضى مابقى الا حناا وعقبها طلعنا

وحنا بنركب الاصنصير ولا الاشقر واقف شافنا مقبلين عليه
انفتح باب الاصنصير
اشر بيده مثل ادخلوا ركبنا حنا وهو وقف سكر الباب
ومشى فينا الاصنصير

هند... واااو قمت الشياكه والذوق
نوره: الله يجنن يابخت مريته
انا: من ناداني
نوره: محد ناداك
انا: لا تقولون مريته
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هبله صج




يتبــــع....

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على الباااارت ...
         تحياتيـ...

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء الرابع (4)

الصبح
قمنا ولبسنا ورحنا عند ابوي وجلسنا مثل امس نسولف ..:
رن موبايل زوجة ابي : وقامت تضحك
مافهمنا من ماكلمتها شي بس تضحك
ايه ايه تعال متى تجي
يؤؤؤؤؤ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب تعال اللحين اخذهم مزعجين حيل
اوكي
وليد وليد لاتنسى تجيب معاك خفايف كاكاوات ومثل كذا
باي اوكي هههههه باي
سكرت السماعه
وطبعا زوجة ابوي لازم تتكلم ووتفاخر بملابسها والماساتها وبيتها
وفلوس اهلها وانهم ناس اغنياء ... إلخ سوالف سخيفه
طبعا حنا كنا نقهرها ونبتسم بوجهاا ونقول الله يهنيك
كثر الله خيركم ماشالله
وهي كانت تحتر بس كاتمتها بقلبها
وقامت تسولف عن اخوها وليد وبطولاته وشنو وظيفته وانه اخوها الوحيد
وعندها اختين وحده صغيره والثانيه متزوجه بس ربي مارزقها عيال
ويملكون شركتين وبيتهم قصر في منطقه راقيه
وكانت تقول انشالله لازم تجون بيتي عشان اوريكم اغراضي
ماقعدنا ساعه الا الباب يدق
تك تك تك تك
راحت نطت مرت ابوي نطو عليها عفاريت الدنيا
المهم
وفتحت الباب : وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد وقامت تحب اخوها بس
حنا ماكنا نشوفه
وعقبها قامت تمسك ايده
بعلة ابي: تعال لا تستحي مافي احد حياك حياك
اول ما ادخل
كلنا صعقنا وانصدمنا
طلع
طلع
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
77
الاشقر << كما نلقبه حنااا
اول ماشافنا الاشقر وقف وقام يطالعنا ويضحك
بعلة ابي قامت تطالع وتقول شسالفه مو فاهمه شي من نظراته لنا
بعلة ابي : شنو متقابل انت وياهم من قبل
وليد: هاااه هههههههه لا لا
بعلة ابي: هااه شحقه تضحك وتطالعهم كذاا
وليد: امممممممم شسالفه هي تحقيق وخري بقعد بريح تعبان
وجلس قدامي ..
انا طول الجلسه منطرمه اللهم بعض القفشات اعلق عليها واسكت
ليه هو شويه اللي سويته فيه ..؟..
ابوي: وليد اتصل على متعب ما تحس تأخر ..
وليد: خله يولي مرتاح انا عاد تكفا برتاح بعد يوم ..
ابوي: شوف لا يكون الولد صار له شي
وليد: شنو بيصير فيه يعني بسبع ارواح مايموت
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا يرن تلفون وليد : طالع الرقم وابتسم <<< لما يبتسم تحسون انكم بعالم ثاني.
وليد: شوفوا لا طريتوا الكلب جهزوا العصا هذا هو داق

الو
هلا
ايه
وينك انت
وش عليك
هههههههههههههههههههه
يرحم امك انا معطيك اجازه بعد يومين تصدق من 6 شهور انام عدل امس
هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه
ايه
متى جاي
لالالالالالالا
اوكي باي

وليد: هذا هو بالطريق تطمنت
ابوي: ايه ارتحت ..
وليد: انا ترى بعد يومين مسافر
بعلة ابي: وييين
وليد: الكويت
ابوي: لا صج ومتى بترجع لنا
وليد: يمكن بعد شهر او اقل او اكثر او مدري
ابوي: خلاص ليش نعني سلطان يجي ياخذ البنات ليش مايرجعون مع وليد
وليد: افا تخلي سلطانوه يجي وانا هني هذولا نفس خواتي ولايهمك
ابوي: كفو والله كفو
انا الصراحه كنت مستانسه الله بنسافر مع وليد واااااو بنشوفه اكثر
بس عيبه شي واحد اخته بعلة ابي

المهم
مروا اليومين مثل البرق وتمشينا بأماكن واجد لندانيه وشفنا ساعه بين ورحنا للسوقه وللمتاحف ..إلخ
وجاء موعد الرحله والعوده 
+++++++++++++++++++


الجزء (5)
في المطار ..
وليد : نايف نواف هيا بسكم تعالو اقعدوا فضحتونا قدام العالم..
هيونه: فضحناك ليش قاعدين نلعب مو قاعدين نصرق.
وليد: يا عيوبك عوبااه .
هند: ياعيال تعالو عندي بلعبكم
راحوا الجهال يركضون مثل البرق عند هند
انا والبندري ونوره كنا جالسين بعيد عنهم وقاعدين نسولف وكنت انا والبنات
منبطه كبدنا حدها من هندوه اللي قاعده جنب وليد وتسولف معاه
انا: يما يما بقوم اذبحها هدوني عليها
نوره: الحمد لله والشكر صج هبله تغيرين من اختك
انا: شوفيها تحرني تحرني بعدين انا اللي شايفته قبلها وانا اللي احبه
البندري: مو توك تقولين كرهتيه بسبة اخته
انا: اللحين حبيته شسوي عاد
نوره: صج مراهقه ماعندك ماعند جدتي
انا: بعدين ما تستحي ليش قاعده جنب الرجال مو عيب والله لقول لامي
نوره: وانا اقول لمي شقلتي له
انا: يافضحي لا تذكريني احس ودي انتحر تهي تهي تهي
البندري: خلاص انسيه عشان انتي اللي قلتيه مو شويه
انا: خلاص الله يهنيهم
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوره: صج هبله وربي انك هبله
انا: خلاص انتهينا
البندري ونوره: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوره: عاد والله من صجك حبيتيه
انا: اه ايه حبيته القلب وما يحب بس عادي بكره انساااااااااه
قلبي على كيفي
البندري: والله تكسرين الخاطر دايمن حضك كذا متى يتعدل
انا: لا تعدلت اسنان وضحى بنت جيرانا
نوره: ههههههههههه شفيك على وضحه كل امثالك عليها
انا: خويت دربي وش اسوي يعني ياحليلها والله اني اشتقت لها
اعلنت الطائره موعد الاقلاع وكل الركاب توجهوا للبوابه
وركبوا الطياره ..
صارت لخبطه بالكراسي والاماكن والحجوزات اللغيت وربكه
فصاروليد وهند ونواف ونايف وهيونه ونوره في الدرجه الاولى
واما
البندري وانا في الدرجه السياحيه
...........................................
انا واجلس على الكرسي و ضايق صدري : بعرف انا ليش كذا شمعنا انا اللي التغى حجزي
البندري: لعله خيره لنا
انا: صح يمكن تنفجر الطياره ويموتون هم قبلنا لانهم هم الاولين
البندري: يماا شوفوا شلون تفكر هيه هذولا اهلك
انا: ههههههههههه شفيك اضحك ولا ما يسوي يضحك
البندري: ادري عنك رقله المهم عطيني المجله اللي عندك ذي
انا: ليش
البندري: بشتري عطر لي
انا: اهااا والله صج يبعون عطور
البندري: ايه اكيد
انا: واعطيها المجله وقمت اقرى وياها ونختار عطر لها ولي

طبعا انا شريت عطرين واحد لي والاخر لوضحى .

لكن قبل ما نشتري العطر قمنا انا والبندري نضحك على المضيفات
وهن يأشروون ( تعليمات السلامه )
انا: ايوه 1 2 3 يمين يسار
البندري: عاشوا روح روح
اللي ورانا ماتوا من الضحك كانوا بنات ويعلقون معانا
بعدها شرينا العطر وقمنا نضحك ونسولف ونجنن المضيفات مع البنات اللي ورى
كانوا 3 بنات
عقب ما الطائره تعدلت في الجو جاء عندنا وليد يتطمن عليناا..؟..
وليد .. ويطالعنا ويبتسم : هااه عساكم بخير تبون شي
البندري: واحد فلافل و3 بيبسي
وليد: ههههههههه و3 بيبسي ليش
البندي: عطشانه
وليد: ههههههههه طيب من عيوني متضايقين تبون شي احد أزعجكم شي من هنا ولا مناك
لايردكم الا لسانكم
انا: سلامتك مانبي شي<<< من غير نفس
وليد: وشفيك زعلانه
انا: ليش جايه اشكي لك الحال واغني لك
جيت اشتكي لك يابن باز .... محبوبي ويش اسوي بها
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههه لا
انا: اجل خلاص
وليد: طيب انا بروح قدام واي شي تبونه تعالو قولو لي
انا: عندنا لسان ان بغينا شي بنقول للنضيفه
وليد: هههههههههههههههههههههههه نضيفه اوكي ماشي بس لا تاكليني
انتي هند صح
انا: أي هند
وليد: ولا تزعل هند مني خلاص باي
وراح عناا
اللي ورى قامت تطق الكرسي .. شوق شوق هذا اخوك
انا: المفروض
هي: ياحلاته امه لبنانيه
انا: لا صوماليه
هي: خلاص بقلب صوماليه
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يالصوماليه
قرب موعد هبوط الطياره والوصول الى السعوديه وقلبناها حنا ورى
صفقه واغاني من شوقنا للسعوديه وقمنا نغني ..
............................
وصلنا المطار لقينا بستقبالنا امي وخالي وطبعا صار صيحه وضحك
وبكي وعناق يوم امي شافتنا ورحنا لبيتنا
اما وليد فراح لبيته هو وعيال اخته
....................................
انا اول ماجيت البيت على طول اتصلت بوضحى وقلتها تعالي سيري علي جايبتن لك هديه
وهي من سمعت طاري الهديه جت ركضه مو لسواد عيوني للهديه
اقل من خمس دقايق االا باب شقتنا يرقع
دتك تك تك بطلوا الباب
انا: من على الباب
وضحه : حرامي بخطفكم
انا.. فتحت الباب: يماا حرامي
وضحه: نيهااهااهاااي شلونج شخبارتج شعلومتج وين هديتي
انا: عقاب لك هديتك لمدة خمس ايام ما راح توصلك
وضحه: شدعوه راده عليك جيبو هديتي
البندري: وتطلع من الغرفه:: اوووه وضحوه هنيه لالحينك عايشه
وضحه: يهب يالعاليه تبا فرقاي بس ابشركن عقب شهرين بفارقكم
انا: افا عسى ماشر
وضحه: وتلعب بيدينها وتمد ايدها قدام عيني: لا ماشر بس اعرست
انا والبندري: ىلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ههههههههه
مبرووووووووووووووك الف مبروووووووووووووك
وقمنا نرقص ونغني ..؟.؟.
<<<< لولوشو لولوشو يالحظراتي لولشو لولشو يالحاظراتي
مايزين الفرح لاصار سكاتي مايزين الفرح لا صار سكاتي********

كلولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
ووضحه تسوي نفسها مستحيه ...
انا: منو تعيس الحظ اللي بياخذك.
وضحه: منو تتوقعين يابقره.
انا: امممممممم يمكن سايقكم راجو.
وضحه: لا حرام عليك راجو احبه وماحبيت اضلمه فصرفت النظر عنه.
البندري: ههههههه كفوك هندي
وضحه: بلا مصاله قولو منو
انا: ههههههههه صج خبله حنا نقول منو انتي اللي متزوجه ولا حنا.
وضحه: خلاص استسلمتو بقول .
هو هو ولد خالتي ابراهيم
انا: اهاااا ماشالله زين رضى فيك
وضحه: وتمسك المخده تغفص وجهي فيه.
انا: أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأاي يا بنت خلاص زين رضيتي فيه بس فكيني
وضحه: اعلمك شلون تحترمين عمتك يالله قومي جيبي هديتي امي تقول لك اقل من ربع ساعه وتجين تعرفين اللحين صرت غاليه عشان ولد اختها
انا: هههههههههههههههه اوكي البندري روحي جيبي الصندوق الوردي اللي على سرير امي
البندري: وليش ماتروحين انتي
انا: @@ ابقق عيوني . روحي بسرعه بقول لها سالفه
البندري: انزين اووووووووووووف
انا: قمت اقول لها سوالف لندن وسالفتي مع الاشقروطبعا هي متسدحه ضحك علي وعلى خبالي..
وضحه: هههههههههههههههه الله يقطع سوالفك بس ماقدر اتأخر امي اللحين بتزفني
انا: انزين بس اجيب لك الكيس
ورحت اركض اجيب لها الكيس طبعا قامت تحبني وتشكرني اني ذكرتها وسلمنا على بعض وراحت...
رحت نزلت تحت عند خالتي وجدتي ومرت خالي وامي وجلست اسولف لهم
عن بعلة ابي طبعا امي شبت عندها الغيره وصل العداد عندها صفر وزعلت علي
مدري ليه
المهم ذاك اليوم امي ماقامت تكلمني وكل ماشافتني تكشر
مدري هي تتخيل وجهه مرت ابوي فيني مدري انا ملوعه كبدهااااا
ماعلينا

----------


## وردة الكميليا

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الجزء (6)
مرت الايام وكنت جالسه انا واختي هند نسولف ونهرج ونضحك ونشوف بلوتوثاتها
ونقرى النكت وكل شي
عاد مسكت التلفوون من ايدها وقمت اقرى وهي راحت عني راحت تتسبح
رحت عند الصندوق الوارد اقرى ريسايلهاا .. <<مع انها ماتحب احد يقرى رسايلها
بس الطفاقه وماتسوي
فتحت اول رساله وكان الرقم غريب مو مسجل بتلفونها طبعا هذي السالفه عقب سفرتنا بسبوعين
نص الرساله يقول
(( هند انا وليد وخذيت رقمك من اختي شيخه (زوجة ابي)
بس حبيت اسألك انتي ليش زعلانه مني صدر مني
شي ازعجك انتظر ردك على احر من الجمر ))
نص الرساله الثانيه
(( إلا لما جيت سألتك كنتي مطنقره وما تردين علي بس على العموم
ريحتيني انك مو زعلانه علي تامريني شي يالغاليه ))
<<<<<<<<<<< داش جامد الاخ
نص الرساله الثالثه
(( ههههههههههههههههههه اوكي اوكي دريت بااي بتصل عليك شوي )))
.............................................
طبعا انا انصدمت حدي ما توقعت اختي هند الغاليه يصدر منها هالأمور
حتى ولو كان الاشقر المزيون
سكرت التلفون ورحت انسدحت بفراشي وانتظرت اختي نوره تصحى من النوم
بس لم استطيع صبرا فرحت وقومتها
نوره: هااه شتبين بنام اووف يالأزعاج ..؟
انا: بقول لك شي خطير وربي خطير
نوره: ماعندك ماعند جدتي
انا: قمت اسوي نفسي ابكي ابيها تقوم
نوره: قامت من النوم متخرعه شوق شفيك يما تعالي قولي شعندك
انا: اختك هند اللي ماتستحي تكلم رجال من ورانا
نوره: وتمسك فمها : هاه وش تقولين انتي
انا: اقري الرسايل اللي بتلفونهاا
نوره : مسكت التلفون وقامت تقرى الرسايل
لالالالا ماصدق ماصدق
انا: صدقي صدقي شوفي اختك الكلبه من ورانا ماتقول عندي اخت اسمها شوق تزوجني اخوه
نوره: وانتي هذا اللي هامك استحي على وجهك انا بصارحها اللحين من تدخل
بعد خمس دقايق دخلت هند ولافه راسها بفوطه
هند: عطيني تلفوني احد اتصل علي
نوره: ايه احد اتصل
هند: وبلهفه: منو
نوره: وبخبث : وليد
هند: وتنصدم .. هااااااااااااااااااه انتي ليه تتعبثين بتلفوني
نوره: ليش اتعبث بتلفونك انتي اللي ماتستحين وهين راح اقول لأمي عن سوالف هذي
هند: لا تكفين لا تقولين بس هو كان يكلمني يقول لازم تحسنون علاقتكم مع ابوكم
انا: ليش مصلح اجتماعي ان اتصل مره ثانيه انا بتفاهم وياه واعلمه شلون يتصل فيك
هند: لا اصلن هو كان يكلمني على باله اني شوق مدري من قايل له اسمك هند
انا: ماعلينا منه انا اوريه الشغل ..
هند: بس ماتلعلمون امي
انا: لا بعلمها
هند: وقامت تبكي والله والله اللحين بدق وتفل بوجهه بس امي لا تعرف بالسالفه
انا ونوره: اوكي بس تتفلين بوجهه قدامنا
هند: لا استحي بس بقول لاعاد تتصل
اخذت التلفون وقامت تتصل بالاشقر اقصد وليد
وليد: هلا وغلا
هند: أهلين وليد بقول لك شي لا عاد تتصل بالتلفون ومع السلامه
وليد: هاااه
هند: لا عاد تتصل
وليد: طيب متى اتصلت انا عشان ما اتصل مره ثانيه
هند: دبر روحك مالي شغل فيك
وليد: هههههههه اوكي ولا يهمك باي سلميلي على شوق
هند: باي
انا: وش قال
هند: فشلتوني معاه بس يقول سلميلي على شوق
انا: والله كان عطيتنياه اسلم عليه
هند: يالله اقلبي وجهك
نوره: هههههههه بعلم امي هين ليش ما خليتي شوق تكلمه
انا: ايه ليه
هند: تبون تعلمون امي علموهاا بقول اتصل يتطمن علينا والرسايل بمسحهاا لووووووول
انا: طيب اقلبي وجهك ولا عاد تعودينهاا
رحت انا جلست في الصاله اخطط شلون اقضي وقتي وانا جالسه أتأمل النمل والصراصير
ولا تدخل علي امي مستانسه :
انا: هاااه اشوفك مستانسه احد خطبك..
امي: لو احد خطبني كان قعدت عندك انقلعي بس
انا: لا صج ونسيني معاك
امي: ايه صح نسيت اقولك ابوك الخميس الجاي بيرجع والجمعه بيسون له حفله
بفندق رجنسي
انا: وهذا اللي مونسك
امي: لا شكو مستانسه لان اخوي الله يخليه لي بيشتري لي سياره
انا: اهاا وانشالله بتسوقين فيها
امي: لا بحنطها بره انا جايه اللبس وبروح اتعلم اسوق ... وتأشر بيدها سي يا
انا: اشلع والله الجازي بتسوق دنيا خوربت والله
امي: انطمي بس تروحين معانا تشوفين شلون اسوق
انا: يما ليش عايفه روحي لا انتي روحي وان رجعتي فالحمد لله على السلامه
امي: ههههههه ماراح اركبك معاي ان تعلمت موتي حره
وتروح امي عني
رحت للبنات اعلمهم الخبر ..

نورة: وااااااااااااااااااااااو امي بتسوق وناسه بطلع الليسن واخذها منها لا بغيت اروح المعهد
هند : والله ماعاد الا نوير تسوق اقول انطمي انا بسوق قبلك بقول لخالي يطلع لي ليسن واسوق واروح للجامعه
انا: والله صدقتم روحكم بس عاد محد يسوق الا لما انا اسوق
وطبعا انقلبت جلستنا الى ملاسن وصياح وتمشع بالشعور وقررنا ان محد يسوق فينا رأفه بالمجتمع العربي والعالم اجمعين
انا: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤه ملل ملل
نوره: شتبين نسوي يعني
انا: يؤؤؤ ماقلت لكم حبايبي الاسبوع الجاي مسوين حفله لبوي على رجعته بالسلامه بفندق
الكل: لالالا ونااااااااااسه
هند: من تجي امي لازم تاخذنا نروح السوق مايصير كذا نروح بملابسنا القديمه
نوره: لا انا الحمد لله شريت بدله من لندن تجنن ومايحتاج اشتري بدله جديده
انا: انا ماعندي شي البسه لازم اروح اشتري اقدع بدله عشاان اكشخ وخلي الحريم يخطبوني
هند: مسكين ياحظي اللي بياخذك امه اكيد داعيه عليه
انا: والله امه داعيه له بليله القدر من رمضان وبيوم الجمعه الساعه 12 بليل وهي صايمه
البندري: بالله ذي وين اصرفها
انا: بنك ام هند خخخخخخخخخ
هند: لا تجبين اسمي على لسانك
انا: من زين اسمك هند لا احسن باكستان اكملت شرق اسيا في بيتنا
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هند: ماتضحكين بس انقلعي عاد عطيتك وجهه انا بروح عند مرت خالي اخذ منها مكياج
انا: ايه لانك شحاذه
وتطلع هند وسفهتني ..
بعدهارحنا السوق وشرينا بدال واكسسوارات حق الحفله وجاء موعد الحفله ..
طبعا انا لبست بدله لونها احمر كت وفيها فتحه طويله من عند الساق ومطرز على الصدر كرستال شوار فسكي ونازل لين جوانب الخصر <<< كانت حيل ناعمه وراقيه
وخليت شعري مفتوح وكان طويل ورفعته بي ماشه على شكل فراشه صغيره حمره
مع مكياج ناعم وخفيف
اما: هند فلبست تنوره قصيره لونها اوفوايت ومنثر عليها كرستال مع قميص علاق من نفس اللون عليه بعض الحركات ومفتوح من عند الظهر وكان شعرها قصيرقاصته قصت الاسد ولونه كستنائي ولابسه تاج صغير وحلو
ومكياجها كان ثقيل شدو اسود مع عدسات هيفاء وهبي شكلها تحفه
اما نوره: فلبست تنوره بنيه طبقات ساده مع بدي تايقر جلد شزلونق وفوقه قميص دانتيل ومشكوك بترتر ذهبي بنحاسي بفضي
وكانت رافعه شعرها مسويه تسريحه كريزي
ومكياجها جدا خفيف وناعم مكياج لبناني
والبندري : لبست بدله غجريه تنوره مقطعه مع خامات داخله في بعض وكانت الوان البدله اسود في بيج في وردي واحمر
وبديها اسود مقطع من عند الكموم ونازل منها شرايط وكانت مسويه شعرها كيرلي
ورابطته بسكارف وكان شكلها صج غجري بس يجنن مع مكياجها اللي زادها روعه كان اسود الشدو كامل عينها مع حمره حمره
اما هيونا فلبست فستان قصير لونه وردي وعليه لولو واكسسوار نازل من التنوره ولافينه على ايدها وبينه فصوص زرقه ومبطلين شعرها كان كاريه وملبسينها قبعه من نفس الثوب عليها تور ودانتيل ولولو وحاطين لها كلس كان بعد شكلها جناان
عقب ما لبسنا وخلصنا طبعا امي كانت لابسه دراعه بني بعنابي فلوه وحزام كرستال مع برقع عليه حركات حلوه وملفع زري رحنا للحفله مع سايق خوالي واول ما دخلنا للقاعه
كان بستقبالنا
حريم مانعرفم اللهم بعله ابوي اللي عرفناها دخلنا ورحنا جلسنا بطاوله قريبه من بست الرقص
قطينا عبينا وعدلنا شكلنا وجلسنا حنا يالبنات بطاوله لان كل طاوله فيها خمس كراسي
والطاوله اللي ورانا امي ومرت خالي واختها وخالتي مع هيونه
طبعا كنا نسولف ونضحك ونلف عليهم ونعلق قدموا القهوه والشاي والحلو الفطاير والعصاير بنواعها
وكان الدي جي شغال والبنات والناس يرقصون وهذي ترقص مع هذي وكذا مرت الحفله
لما جت اغنية هلي لا تحرموني منه
قمت انا وخواتي نرقص وكان رقصنا يجنن وطبعا فليناها وقمنا نرقص ونستهبل وتعرفنا على بنات عمنا وصرنا صحاب
واما بنات عماتنا فكانو جدا مغرورات كانوا بنات عمي وعمانا مايقارب عشرين بنت
بس اللي تعرفنا عليهم بنات عمي صالح وخالد
وكانو خمس بنات ..
بنات صالح : اسرار (17) و ابرار (15)
وخالد: عذبيه (19) و عذاري (16) و عفاف (14)
كانو حيل طيبات وعلى نياتهم عكس بنات عمنا الثانيات وبنات عمانا
خذينا ارقام بعض وقمنا نرقص ونستهبل ونعلق وبعدها قالوا بيدخل ابونا يسلم على الجماعه
ويتحمدون له بالسلامه ودخل معاه كل عماني وبعض عيالهم مايقارب 8 ر
رحنا لبسنا عبينا وجلسنا بمكانا بس اللي استغربناه ان بنات عمنا عادي قعدوا من غير لايلبسون شي بس شال بحكم ان ملابسهم عاريه
وقامو يرقصون كل وحده مع اخوهاا وكان بينهم وليد وكان يتلفت بين الحضور يدور على احد
بحكم ان طاولتنا قريب من البست فكان يشوفنا بوضوح طالعنا وابتسم عرف ان حنا بنات ام هند من هيونه اختنا
نوره: تشوفون وليد يطالعنا شكله عرفنا
انا: اه شحلاته تجنن عليه الغتره والعقال شكله كنه امير
هند: هو امير يهبل يهبل يهبل
انا: وجع لا ينط لك عرق بس انطمي
كان تقرب منا زوجة ابوي : بنات ماتجون تسلمون على ابوكم لاتستحون ترى كلهم عمانكم وعيالهم
انا: انشالله بنجي
وقمنا انا والبنات نسلم على ابوي
ابوي: هلا وغلا بناتي ابو سلطان شوف بنات اخوك
ابو سلطان: ماشالله ماشالله كبروا وصاروا عرايس اجل لازم ازوجهم عيالي
ابوي: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والكل: ضحك معااه
الا حنا اللي خاس وجهناا وتفشلنا
انا قلت بقلبي كان بتزوجني وليد ماعندي مانع ..
وليد كان يطالعنا ويضحك : وكان وده يقول شي بس سكت
وبنات عمي وعماتي حدث ولا حرج كلهم ماتوا يوم دخل وليد حسيت كل وحده تقول للثانيه وليد لي يتنافسون عليه
انا طبعا طنقرت وغرت وقررت اني ارجع مكاني ...؟؟
ورجعنا انا وخواتي وجلسنا ننطر الرجال يروحون
سلطان : ويصيح هيا تعالي تعالي ويقول للي جنبه : هذي اللي غيرت وضيفتي من طيار الى سواق والشباب كانو ميتين ضحك
طبعا كانو يتحرشون بي هيونه ومسانسين على عوابتها
بالاخير كان يمسكها وليد ويشيلها ويساسرها بذنها وهي ترد عليه وبعدها قام يضحك ونزلها وقال لها شي وبعدها طلع وطلعوا وراه الرجال ..
ورحنا نزلنا عبينا وملافعنا والنقبات ورحنا نتعشي على البوفيه طبعا انا مارحت معاهم مالي نفس وجلست انا و البندري وهيونه والباقي راحو يجبون عشا ناكل مع بعض
انا : مسكت هيا : وليد شقال لك
هيا: بحقاره: مالك شغل
البندري: واخليك تلعبين بالبلاي ستيشن اليوم
هيا: والله
البندري: والله
هيا: قال كل خواتك جايين قلت له ايه كلهم بس انا اكشخهم صكيت عليهم وهو ضحك وبعده قال لي وين شوق
انا: وقف قلبي : صحيح قال كذا وش قلتي؟!!
هيا: ايه وقلت: اللي لابسه احمر قال يعني بشوف ثوبها انا وينها قلت اول وحده قاعده بالطاوله وبعده نزلني وقال سلميلي عليها وقولي لها يقول وليد اسف اذا زعلتك بشي وبس
انا: واحط راسي على الطاوله لا يابعيدي مازعلتني
البندري: وجع اركدي ..؟..
انا: هيونه لاتقولين لحد شقال لك خليه سر انزين
هيونه: بس اللعب باللبلاي ستيشن يومين ورى بعض
انا: اوكي
لبندري: لا والله ماكو
انا: شب انتي ولا كلمه ترى احرمك منها انتي بعد
البندري: يماا تسلط ايش هذا
وعقبها رحنا كلينا من البوفيه وصورنا مع مرت ابوي والبنات صوره جماعيه ورحنا البيت
طبعا انا مو مصدقه اللي صار من وليد همت بوديان وتخيلته راكب فارس جايني يركض فيه
ويقول حبيبتي شوق هلمي بنا نذهب الى مدينة الحب السرمديه<< اللعن ام الحلم

اه الله يقلعك وليد شسويت فيني ماعلينا نرجع لمشهدنااا ...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
يتب ـــــــع

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على البااارت الحلو
        بالأنتظار الباارت الجاي
                    تحياتيـ .. مجنونة وحلووة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو ورده اجزاء رووعه 
بانتظاركـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*الجزء (7)

جالسه بالصاله عقب الحفله بيومين واشرب فنجال قهوه وامخمخ واهرج مع روحي واضحك
لاني قلت سالفه اول مره اسمعها المهم

وانا اقول من هالقصيد ومن هالسوالف ومن هالهروج اللي تروح وتجي الا البندري
داخله علي

البندري: عندي لك خبر بمية دينار
انا: اخلصي
البيندري: في وحده بالبيت انخطبت تتوقعين منو
انا: لا يكون سواها وليدوه وخطبني وااااااو الله هيه موافقه
البندري: لا مب انتي هنوده
انا: لا يكون خطبها وليد<<< امسك قلبي الخاين
البندري: احد جاب سيره سي وليد لا سلطانوه
انا: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يصلحون لبعض خخخخ تصدقين
البندري: اسمله على هنوده شناقصها ولا سلطان شلي عايبه
انا: بسم الله وش قلت انا الله يهنيهم
البندري: بس شكل اختك بترفض
انا:ليه من ناطره الاخت وليد بن طلال يجي يخطبها اقول خل توافق لا ابط عيونها
البندري: روحي كلميها
انا: يالله جايه


واقوم واروح لغرفتنا وارفس الباب برجلي وامسك النعل بيدي الاخرى

انا: وين هند فينا ورجيني وشك
هند: بسم الله المعلم ابو الزلم شعنده اليوم ..
انا: شو سمعت انك رافضه ابن عمك شو الحكي صحيح
هند: لا بس افكر
انا: كلامن يوصلك ويتعادك ويروح للخفجي ويجيني ترانزيت وثم يعدي ويمر على الربع بالدوانيه ويجيني مدخن باكيت احمر ان رفضتيه لا ادوس بخشمك
هند: بسم الله شقلت ما قلت شي بس بفكر شفيها
انا: المهم اخذي ولد عمك بيعزك ويكرمك ولا كلامن يرجع
هند: حاظر ماما
وعقبها جلسنا نفكر شنسوي بعرس هند <<< خليها تملك الاول بس حنا طبعنا حار بحار

المهم


في بيت اهل وليد ..؟..

وليد نازل من الدرج لابس بدله مغربيه لونها بيج وفارق شعره كان طويل وحاط عطر ويلعب بمفتاحه ويغني : عزااااااه ياقلبي من الهم عزاااه << كان صوته نشاز

وهو نازل ولا يسمع صوت اغاني ورقع غير مسار مشيه وراح للغرفه اللي فيها قاعدين خواته اللي هم شيخه .. بعلة ابي .. وسارا اختهم الصغيره عمرها 12 .. وهاجر اختهم اللي ماعندها عيال

ولا يشوفهم يطالعون شريط الحفله وقف ورى الباب عشان ما يشوفونه وقام يطالع بالشريط ..
ويشوف رقص البنات وخبالهم
قام يفكر يربي شلون بعرف شوق طرى على باله لما قالت هيونه شوق اللي لابسه احمر

وطالع ولا يشوف وحده لابسه احمر جميله بس مو الجمال الفتان شعرها طويل حيل وكثيف ورقصها كان حلو فيه عبط شوي قام ضحك على خبالها

كانت ترقص على اغنيه ياسلامي عليكم يالسعوديه وكانت تسوي حركه ياسر القحطاني القناص

عرف انها شوق ..

وعقبها قرر انه يدخل .. تنحنح احم احم

طفت الشريط اخته شيخه ..

شيخوه << حاقده عليها : هاه ولوده وين رايح
وليد: كنت طالع مع الربع .
سارا : مو تقول ربعك مسافرين
وليد: الحمد لله ربعي واجد علبالك حنا نفسكم يالحريم ماعندي غير رفيقه وحده لا حنا أي واحد اسلم عليه صار خويي
هاجر: خويي ايش خويي تعلم الذرابه
وليد: اجل لازم الوي حنكي عشان اصير ذرب اقول الخلا بس الخلا
شيخه: ههههههههههه
وليد: بستعباط : كنت اسمع صوت طقاقه شكنتم تشوفون
شيخه: كنا نشوف شريط الحفله
وليد: اهاا شغلوه خلونا نشوف
سارا: لا والله لا هذي امانه عيب تشوف بنات العالم
وليد: ببراءه .. لا غرضي شريف اللي تعجبني اتزوجهاا
شيخه: لا قلبي انا خاطبه لك وحده مافي مثلها مزيونه وجمال واخلاق ودين ودلال ونسب
وليد: منو هذي بعد اللي كل هذا فيها
سارا: في غيرها طابعا بنت عمك ريما
وليد: بضيق : اعوذ بالله قلو بنات الديره ماعاد الا ريما اخذها
هاجر: بسم الله شناقصها ريما
وليد: ناقصها اني ما اطيقها يكفي جرأتها فوق هذا محاميه لسانها طول اذانها
وانا ان بغيت اتزوج اول شي انا اختارها محد يختارها لي وثاني شي ابيها قاعده بالبيت ابيها لي انا بس
شيخه: منو اللحين من البنات جالسه في البيت
وليد: وهو قايم : انا اعرف وحده تسوي كل بنات العالم وفاشله دراسيا وانا ابيها
سارا: منو هذي
وليد: هذي حبيبة وليد اللي جميلات العالم ما فتنوه وهي على انها مو جميله حيل بس اشوفها تسواهم كلهم ياخي يكفي خفة نفسها وعبطها
شيخه: ايه انت مايصلح لك الا وحده مثل هيا شعيبي
وليد: عليك نور انا ابي وحده مثل هيا الشعيبي ابيها نكته عشان ان دخلت البيت اضحك
ومع السلامه

طلع من البيت وراح لربعه اللي قاعدين على البحر ..


في بيتنا :


انا اصيح وارقص واستهبل ولاعبه بوجهي بالمكياج واللحق خواتي ابي احببهم
وارقص رقص خبال
ومعاي اختي البندري وهيونه

هند: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بسكم
انا: هذي انتي بعرسك
هند: لا انشالله يهب يا فيسك
انا: الله فيسك لغه لغه وينهم عنك الاجانب مدحت ومتولي لو اسمعوا فيسك منك انهبلو
هند: مدحت ومتولي اجانب ماقول الا العقل نعمه وقامت تقرى مجلتها
نوره: قايمه من النوم وشعرها كشه : هيه انتو الواحد ما ينام هههههههههههه شمسوين بروحكم
انا: مسوين بروفه لعرس هند
نوره: الله يالمكياج وين مسوينه ولا الثوب
البندري: وبدلع: والله المكياج مسوينه عند شوق دشتي الثوب عند زوج هيونه كومار الخياط
هيونه: وجع انشالله خلاص مابي كومار ابي ولد عمي عمر يجنن
انا: والله هالدقدق تعرف تختار انطمي بس شيطلع عمر هذا بعد
هيونه: عمر هذا ولد عمي بو عبدالله الصغير اللي عمره 12 سنه
انا: بلا كلام فاضي وش ذا الهرج والله اقص لسانك ان جبتي طاري عمر استحي على وجهك
هذا هند وكلامها الفاضي .خربت عقول بناتنا ..؟.؟.
هند: اووووووووووووووف انا انزل تحت ابرك لي ..
نوره: خذيني معاك
انا: هيه انتي وكشتك وين طاسه
نوره: ايه صح كشه شعري بس عادي ياعمي مين شايفني ..؟.؟..
وراحو البنااات


انا : تعبت عقب الرقص وقعدت وتوني بمسك التلفون بتصل بوضحه خويت دربي
ولا هوالتلفون يتصل ..


رفعت السماعه بس الحمد لله ماصارت لنا مأساة لاني كنت بروحي

انا: هالوو من معي
المتصل: ................
انا: الو الو احنا هنه
المتصل: .............
انا: علك الساحق الماحق والبلا المتلاحق كانك مارديت
المتصل: ..................
انا:: اللعن الله والدي من جمعكم

تك اغلقت السماعه

رحت تسبحت وومشطت شعري ودهنته وزينته وتعطرت بعطر بيبي جونسن وحطيت بودره
وشربت عصير حتى تكتمل النظافه ..؟.؟.

وطبعا هالسوالف اخذت مني ساعه وجلست قدام التلفزيون وقمت اطالع لي فلم رعب طبعا انا
كنت مسويه تحدي الخوف لان عقدتي افلام الرعب ماستحملت غيرته وحطيت على سبيس تون
قمت اطالع لي رسوم <<<<< ياعيني على الطفوله

دق التلفون :

انا: هالو من معي ..
المتصل: بعد تردد .... الفارس الملثم
انا: وراك متلثم قط اللثمه مامن غريب
المتصل: هههههههههههه
انا: الخلا بس من معي
المتصل: افا نسيتيني .
انا: عمرك جربت نعل كومار خياطنا بخشمك عاد عليه ريحه
المتصل: بسم الله اكيد انتي شوق
انا: اوووووووه تعرفني بعد من معي عرف عن نفسك وليش داق
المتصل: انا انا واحد
انا: لا صج على بالي ثنين
المتصل: هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: قسم بالله ان ماقلت لي من ترى بسكر بوجهك السماعه وبشتكيك عند الشرطه
برفعك عليك قضيه ازعاج سلطات ..
المتصل: يمااا ترى تخرعين انتي
انا: هههههههههههه عرفتك سلطانوه شتبي داق هاه تبي تكلم هندوه
ياللي ماتستحي عيب تدق توك ما ملكتوا
المتصل: لا مو سلطانوه قريب منه
انا: يؤؤؤؤؤ المليغ متعب
المتصل: اقرب شوي
انا: اممممممممم من والله ماعندي بطاقة التموين اطلع كل افراد العايله
المتصل: انا وليد
انا: سكتت .. وليــــــــــــــــد احم احم السلام عليكم نفتح صفحه جديده
وليد: ههههههههههههههههه
انا: يعني واذا وليد ليش متصل
وليد: امممممممم بس كذا بزعج سلطات
انا: اهااا تامر بشي
وليد: وين
انا: بسكر التلفون ماعندك شي
وليد: لا عادي نسولف
انا: بص سي وليد شف احنا بنات ناس ومتربيات وعندنا بسلمنا عيب المره تكلم الرجال وان كلمته اهلها يقصون رقبتها ويجري الدم للركب ويفزعون عيال عمها بالسيوف والخيول ويلعنون خير اللي كلمته واستح على وجهك ولا عاد تدق الا في حال احد توفى او تزوج
وليد: اح قويه بس اسف ان ازعجتك طيب مايصير بحال ثاني مثل خطبه
انا: انصدمت شيقصد . لا يصير مع السلامه
وليد: في حفظ الله


وليد بقلبه : اوووف كل يوم يزيد غلاها بقلبي شسوي ياربي بنت قويه ورقله ههههههه
مو عاجبني فيها الا رقالتهاا ..

انا: سرحت بوادي ثاني بس ماعجبني تصرفه شلون يتصل علينا وماعنده شي ضروري
بس بيسولف ليه كان يتوقع اني بقعد اسولف معااه بس يجنن يجنن صوته يمااا
اول مره اسمع صوت نفس صوته كله رجولي ويطلع من خشمه
<<< اللعن ام الوصف

دخلت البندري: عليها وتستهبل : شوووووووووقه
ما دريتي ..
انا: لا مادريت ..
البندري: لا يطوفك جدتي صابغه شعرها اسود ومركبه سنان هههههه لا يطوفك شكلها
انا: ههههههههههههههههههه من جدك

وقمت اركض تحت لغرفة جدتي بلحق عليها ..
انا: الله واكبر خربت جدتي من وراي تسوين تغيرات وش هالزين وش هالزين
جده شوفي ماعاد تروحين معي مكان اخاف الناس تنفتن فيك وتحطمين قلوب العذارى

جدتي: لا وهذا انا لابستن البرقع اجل لا فصخته وش بيصير ..؟.
انا: لا تكفين جدتي لا عاد تفصخينه تكفين بعدين اتعذب ...
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: جدا توه ابو فلاح جارنا متصل بيخطبك موافقه
جدتي: لا انا بعرس على هذا شسمه اللي يطلع في التلفزيون يعلب كره
انا: امممممم رضا تكر
الكل: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
جدتي: يهبي لا هذا المزيون ايه ذكرته احمد الدوخي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: اجل جده من زمان عاشقه وانا مدري الله لا يخرجناعايلتن فاسقه من كبيرهم
لي ورعهم عاشق
امي: من اللي عاشق
انا : شفيك مسكتيها علي اضحك يامره
امي: احسبه صحيح كنت بدوس في بطنك
انا: ياحسره هو فيه بطن
هند: مامي تكفين خلينا نطلع اليوم نتمشى لاعت كبدنا بس جالسين في البيت
امي: لالالالالالا مشغوله انا اليوم معزومه عند بيت خالتكم عنود
انا: وناسه بروح معاك
امي: لالالالا محد بيروح معاي عشان تفشلوني عزيمتها اليوم خصوصيه عازمه رفيجاتها وحمياتها وكلهم حريم كبار مافي بنات ..؟.؟.
انا: أي انتي روحي وحنا بنتمشى مع جدتي ..
امي: لا تطلعون من غيري
انا: مالنا شغل فيك
امي: اصلن الطلعه ماتسوى من غيري انا رايحه البس واكشخ
البندري: محد خاطبك
امي: والله لو اني بتزوج كان من مبطي تزوجت ماني ناطرتك

وراحت امي تكشخ هي وزوجة خالي عبير عشان بيروحون العشا
وانا وخواتي قررنا انا نروح نتمشى ...؟؟..

بعد مضي ساعتين ...؟.

انا: جداا خلصي علينا يالله
جدتي: انطري اقفل بيبان البيت
انا: ياعمي أي حرامي مقرود بيصرق بيتك ياخي الغرفه الوحيده اللي تستاهل تنصرق
فيها صندوق فيه مبخر وكيس حنه
جدتي: هالصندوق مب عاجبك هذا كان فيه مهري يوم اني خذيت جدك
انا: الله وكبر لالحين عايش هالصندوق لا اصلي
جدتي... جدك اللي سواه لي
انا: ليش جدي نجار
جدتي: لا من غلاي عنده راح سواه لي.
انا: ياعيني والله جدا انتي شي يبيله اليوم سهره فصفص ومطارة شاي وسوالفك انتي وجدي
جدتي: تخسين الا انتي اقولك سوالفنا امشي قدامي ..
انا: هيه جدا لا تدفين ترى رقيقه
جدتي: الرقه بعد امريكا عنك
انا: هههههههههههههههههههههه

وعقبها ركبنا السياره وجننا سايق جدتي سليم ...
كل شوي مغيرين مكان
طلعتنا وهو انجن اخر شي وقف سيارته وقال ماما وين يبي يروح

جدتي:: زين سويت فيهم سليم
والله عارف لكم

انا: سليم جواب نهائي روح مطعم ..
البندري: احذف اجابتين ..
جدتي: انشالله من اللي بيدفع
انا: عيب جدا عيب عازمتكم اليوم
جدتي: والله خايفه تسوين فيني مثل ذاك اليوم موديتي المطعم وبالاخير انا اللي دفعت الحساب
انا: لا هالمره بتدفع الحساب هند خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
هند: لا والله أي شي ادفع الحساب لاقيه اكل انا اعشيكم مطعم سليم هونا رجعنا البيت
انا: يما يابخلكم خلاص سليم تدفع لنا ..
سليم: انا ودي كل فلوس هند ماكو فلوس
انا: أي صدقتك انا المهم شلون نبي مطعم جدا عاد يالله افتحي الخزينه وعشينا
جدتي: موافقه بس عشاكم مايتعدى 20 دينار
انا: 20 دينار اجل امشو نروح مطعم هندي يعشيكم ب10 دنادنير ليش وجيه مطاعم كشخه انتم
جدتي: أي ياحلو المطعم الهندي
سليم: في مطعم هزا واجد زين اكل واجد فلوس شويه
انا: ودنا له لا يطق بجدي عرق ..

ورحنا المطعم كان الدكوريشن راقي جدا والخدمه شي وكان المطعم مزدحم فيه ناس واجد
اخذينا لنا كبينه على عددنا 6
اول مادخلنا بديناها ضحك وعبط

انا: يالله بنات شتبون نطلب
هند: مايبله برياني ودجاج بصلصة الكاري واكلات هنديه
انا: ليه قايله لك بطلب لك قوزي اكيد بطلب برياني
نوره: تبون نظام كل واحد بروحه ولا نجيب وكل واحد يغرف بصحن
انا: لا شنو كل واحد بروحه لا نجيب وكل واحد ياخذ له بصحن
خمس دقايق
ويجينا هاك الهندي اللي مدهن قذلته ومشطها على جنب ومعاه نوته يكتب الطلبات

انا قلت بجنن فيه :
انا واطق عيوني حول ..
انا: صديق باسب شنو فيه اكل
هو: فيه منيو ما يشوف
انا: لا مايعرف يقرى عربي
هو: ههههه فيه كذا كذا وكذا
انا: عطنا ثنين شورما
هو: ههه مافي شورما
انا: اجل شحقه فاتحين مطعم
هو: في اكل هندي
البندري: يؤؤؤ خلصينا صديق شوف عطنا كذا وكذا وكذا
وعقبها اخذ منا المنيو وراح
هند: بعرف متى تعقلين
انا: انشالله عما قريب بيفتحون باب التسجيل وبسجل
نوره: ملاغاا
انا: شب بس
جدتي: يمال الغضر اللي يغضركم اسكتن فضحتنا بالناس اللي حولينا
انا: ياعمي حنا بكبينه محدن عارفنا
البندري: بنات اسكتوا اسمعوا شنو يقول اللي جنبا حق زوجته

وكلنا سكتنا وقمنا نسمع

هي: حياتي ليش ماتاكل
هو: اذا انتي تاكلين انا كني ماكل
انا: بصوت عالي: يمال الحريمه اكل تراها ماهي بنافعتك
هو: عن اللقافه وخليك بنفسك
كلنا: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: احد كلمكم المهم جدا هاتي لنا من قصيد
جدتي: شايفتني دوانية النبط عندك وانا مدري وشعرفني بالقصيد
انا: والله الجلسه اللي تملل .
هيونه: وتدق الصحن : عاوزين ناكل عاوزين ناكل
هند: وتسكر حلقها بس فضحتينا

بعد ربع ساعه جانا الاكل وكلينا وشبعنا وقمنا روحنا لبيتنا
جدتي راحت رقدت وهند ونوره راحوا ينامون بعد
انا والبندري وهيونه رحنا السطح نلعب بالديارف ..

الساعه 12 بليل امي وخالتي عبير جو وقامو يقلون لنا وش شافوا من عجايب كشخة الحريم
وهذي شلابسه وعلانه وين مسويه مكياجها وعن اكل خالتكم <<< سوالف حريم ماتخلص


عقبها رحنا نرقد كلنا

++++++++++++++++++++++++
*

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*الجزء (8)



قرب موعد عرس هنوده اختي ايه صح اقولكم بنت الحلال وافقت وملكت وبعد بكره عرسها
طبعا سبقها شهر نجهز لعرسها من دخله وفستانها ومياجها وذهبها ودراريع <<< يعني جهاز عروس

المهم

هند: تكلم الفلبينيه اللي تسوي لها تنضيفات .. أي عورتيني
الصالونه: مدام شنو يسوي لازم عور عشان يطلع زين
هند: انا هلحين مدام انا عروس
انا: شفيك منتي مصدقه انك عروس خخخخخخخ
البندري: وهي جايه لابسه ثوبها شرايكم بالثوب مضبوط علي ولا يبي له تعديلات
انا: بنظره تمحيص وتقحيص: لا شكلك تووووووب مايبله شي
هند: بس احس ناقصه شي
البندري: شناقصه
هند: اممممممم لالا خلاص مع الكياج والاكسسوار والتسريحه بتطلعين شي
البندري: اشووووه
هند: نوره ماجابت ثوبي من المصمم
انا: اول كلمتها تقول بالطريق بس راحت تأكد على راعي المسكه والدخله
هند: اها والله خايفه احس بيصير شي بالعرس
انا: لا انشالله كل شي جاهز اجهازك امي وخالتي راحو يودونه لبيتك
وثوبك جاي بالطريق والمسكه والدخله راحت تأكد الحجز ما ناقصك شي
هند: امبلاا اتصلتي على الصالون اكدتي حجزي عندهم
انا: ايه من الصبح وانا متصله
هند: الحمد لله واليوم بعد اخر جلسه لي تجهيز عروس واخلص
انا: زين بس شوفي ابيها تنقش لي حنه
هند: قولي لها ماهي قايله شي
انا: انا بروح ازيت شعري عشان يطلع مضبوط بالعرس
هند: هههههههه اوكي نادي البندري بعد اذا تبي شي منها
انا: اوكيكو

ورحت اجيب زيت واحطه بشعري وانادي البندري تضبط روحهاا

وعقب ماخلصنا من الصالونه راحت تقيس هند ثوبها طالع خيال عليهاا ..؟..


\\يوم العرس\\

اليوم العرس رحنا الصالون وانقسمنا قسمين اللي مع العروس واللي مع امي

انا ونوره والبندري مع العروس لانا بندخل معاها
واما امي وخالاتي وهيونه راحو صالون ثاني عشان يحظرون العرس من اوله

صارت: لنا قصه بالصالون الاخت اضربت عن الطعام وكل شوي تبي الحمام
وجتها حاله هستريا من البكا وطبعا انا ميته ضحك
وطقيت صحبه مع نص اللي بالصالون كان هو صالون عرايس فيه حوالي 15 عروس

دخلت اختنا العاروس تحط مكياج وعقبها لبسة ثوبها وسوت تسريحتهاا وحنا طبعا بعد رحنا حطينا مكياجنا وسوينا تسريحاتنا ورحنا صورنا لان المصوره من الصبح تنطر اختي

كانت هيونه تجنن مو طبيعيه ..

ثوبها سكري مو نفاش كان خصر واطي ومن تحت خامات مقطعه تختلط الوانها بين الابيض والذهبي وكانت بينهم ورد احمر جوري طبيعي ..؟..

واما عن اللي فوق فكان كت وكان الظهر شفاف عليه لمعه وغيوط مربطه نازل منها اكرستالات لونها ابيض واحمر

وماكانت لابسه طرحه لفتها على رقبتها وخلت الباقي منها يلتف على ايدهاا ولبست فوقها اكسوار لولو ونزلته على ايدها

واما مكياجها فكان الخطه من الاذن لي الاذن كان حيل ثقيل وشعرها رافعته كله ومركبه عليه لولو مع قبعه فخمه

اما مسكتها فكانت جدا كلاسكيه ورد احمر جوري ملفوف بشال عليه لولو

ولابسه تراجي لبنانيه فخمه حيل
اغنت عن العقد

اما انا لابسه ثوب اصفر مع عباد شمس ثوبي جدا بسيط
اللي محليه حركات اللي عليه
ورد تباع الشمس على كبرها على جنب خصري ونازل منها خامات وسلاسل
ولافه شال على شعري مثل الطرحه
وكنت مسوي شعري ديرتي ومكياجي كان ثقيل بعد

اما نوره فكانت لابسه ثوب لونه اخضر فيه كم واحد على ايدها اليسار كمها كان متقطع
ثوبها قصير من قدام وطويل من ورى
ثوبها كان نظام حديقه فيه حمام وفراش بس هالحركات ورى ثوبها اما قدام
فكان اغصان وعليها فرشات صغيره مع ورود حلوه

كانت قاصه شعرها مدرجات فاماسوت تسريحه لان قصتها ماتحتاج
شي ومكياجها ناعم حيل لانها تحب النعومه ..؟.؟..

والبندري: لابسه ساري هندي لونه سماوي بس كان جنان اصلي ومضبوط
حطت لها خزامه ووصلتها لين اذنها واكسسوار هندي على شعرها

وطبعا انقشت ايدها نقش هندي روعه ..؟.؟.

عقب ماخلصنا تصوير وصل اللموزين اللي كنا طالبنها للعروس
واول مانزلنا استقبلوها بزفه مصريه وعقبها ركبنا اللموزين
ورحنا للصاله

دخلت على اغنيه طالبينها يغنيها يوسف العماني وعقبها اغنيتين لخوات العروس
وعقبها جاء المعرس اخذ عروسته بس من كثر الحيا ماقدر يرفع عينه يطالع زوجته
كان الموقف ربكه

وطلعوا من الصاله وحنا تمينا نرقص ونستهبل وعقبها خلص العرس ورحنا البيت

+++++++++++++++++++++








يتبــــــــــــــع*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على الجزء الرووعهـ
        ننتظر التكملة...

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههه والله وانخطبت هنوده 
يسلمو خيتو وروده 
وبانتظار الجديد
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (9)

انا: واطيح على السرير شتتوقعون هند تسوي اللحين
نوره: شتسوي بكرى تتزوجين وتعرفين
انا: ايه امين
البندري: ياقلبي عليها اليوم تعبانه كم صار لها ما نامت شكلها اليوم وجهاا متصفق
ولا زوجها المسكين
يتبلعم وتقول داخل اختبار فيزياء
انا: ههههههههههههههههههه لا والله مو امتحان فيزياء امتحان دنيا اليوم يتحدد المصير يالبيض يالسود
نوره: وجع انشالله استحي يابت
انا: وش قلت هذا شرع ربي ياربي دخيلك
امي: بلا هبال نامو احسن لكم وفكونا من صجتكم تراي تعبانه مرره
انا: أي والله يبيلي نومه مدة 3 ايام كتعويض
البندري: ياحظي نامي نامت عليك طوفه

بعدها رحنا نمنا



**صوت المنبه**

قمت بتثاقل : يؤؤؤؤ من داق علي هلحين الساعه كم 6 الصبح حسبي عليك

وليد: نـــــعم ..بصوت واحد نايم
متعب : نعامه ترفسك وينك فيه اللحين
وليد: شتبي الاخ زوجتي مالك شغل انا وين
متعب: قول بسرعه في البيت جايك اللحين انا
وليد: الله لا يحيك في احد يجي الساعه 6 الصبح
متعب: أي انا قوم سوي لي فطور جوعان حدي
وليد: يا اخي روح المطعم انا بنام شوي الساعه 9 وراي شغل مالي نفس لك
متعب: والله منت رجال يارخمه اللحين بجيك وتطردني
وليد: من قال بصير رجال مع السلامه

سكر التلفون بوجهه وضحك وحط سايلنت لانه عارف متعب ماراح يخليه لحاله

..........................

متعب ولد عمي صالح يتيم ماعنده احد يروح له
ابوه عايش بس متزوج ومرت ابووه اقشرانيه ماتحبه ان جاء البيت تطرده
عشاان كذا هو عايش بشقه مع ثنين من ربعه عزابيه ويشتغل مع وليد بشركته
وعلى فكره هو اخو سلطان زوج هند ...؟.؟...

............................

وليد ماقدر ينام وتحسف انه سكر التلفون بوجهه متعب رفع التلفون بيتصل على متعب
ولا يلاقي مكالمتين لم يرد عليها ورساله..

قرى الرساله وضحك ودق على متعب..؟..

متعب: نعــــــم من غير نفس
وليد: افطرت
متعب: ايه شعليك انت
وليد: تطلع معاي نفطر
متعب: لا طالع مع ربعي
وليد:ههههههه اوكي يامال العافيه جيبو لي معاكم
متعب: معصي اجيب لك شي
وليد: ياولد كبر عقلك ولا تصير حريمه زعول وجيب لي معاكم 2 فلافل
متعب: طيب امش معانا حنا الحين طالعين اجهز على مانجيك
وليد: من معاك
متعب: في غيرهم عيد وسعد
وليد:خخخخخخخخخ شلون عيد عقب الدقه اللي سويتوها فيه
متعب: اسكت لو تشوف شكله من الخوف بس يتلفت قلت له انا اللي داق عليك يقول كذاب
وليد:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متعب: هههه نمرك ابو خالد
وليد: هااااه يالله مروني بس لازم الساعه 8 ونص انا بالبيت
متعب: تامر امر
وليد: يالله اقلب وجهك
متعب: أي صفحه

وسكر التلفون منه

جلس وليد مايقارب خمس دقايق على سريره وعقبها قام راح للحمام اللي بغرفته غسل وجهه
وتسبح ولبس له بدله عاديه وطلع لانه بيتريق ويرجع

وهو نازل حصل اخته الصغيره سارا جالسه قبال الاب توب وتلعب

وليد: وانتي من امس على الاب توب
سارا: شسوي ماعندي شي اسويه... وتطالعه بنظرات زعلانه .. الاخ ماراح يسفرني
وليد: خلاص ابشري بكنسل اقامتك وسفرك
سارا: تضحك علي انت
وليد: طيب وين شابكه أي موقع
سارا: داخله مواقع صور ومنتداي اشارك فيه
وليد: وانشالله منتدى مختلط
سارا: لا انشالله وانا اقدر منتدى نسائي
وليد: طيب فتحي ايميلك ماشفته الاسبوع هذا
سارا: ايش مافي ثقه
وليد: يعني اللحين اذا خفت عليك مافيه ثقه انتي
عارفه من قبل لا نشتري الاب توب شنو شروطي مواقع محدده تدخلينها لاغير وايميلك كل يوم اشوفه وماتضيفين وحده لا لما تقولين لي
سارا: بضيقه هاك شوفه
وليد: عفيه على اختي لو اني ماخاف عليك كان ماقعت وراك اشوف كان عادي عندي
انتي اختي جوهرتي بنتي صح
سارا: ايه صح
وليد: خلاص لعيونك بنسافر اختاري المكان اللي تبينه
سارا: صحيح أي مكان؟!
وليد: أي مكان يالله انا طالع تبون شي ناقصك شي
سارا: أي ابي فلوس
وليد: مو قبل امس معطيك وين وديتيهم ترى هالايام صايره مسرفه
سارا: شسوي شريت لي بدله فيها وخلصت فلوسي واليوم بروح المدينه مع بنات عمي وماعندي فلوس
وليد: ليش ماقلتي لي انك بتروحين المدينه
سارا: كاني قلت لك
وليد: يعني لو كان عندك فلوس كان ماقلتي لي
سارا: يؤؤؤ لاتكبر الموضوع بتعطيني ولا لأ
وليد: بعطيك والله بلشه غير فلوسك من الدوله 200 دينار مناشبتني بعد
سارا: 200 دينار تكفي شي اصلن راحت على تراجي شريتها
وليد: مبطل عينه تراكي 200 دينار الله واكبر شصاير بالعالم
سارا: انت ماتعرف شي هذي سوالف حريم
وليد: تلوموني يوم ابي لي وحده راعيه غنم يالله انا طالع

وراح وليد مع ربعه يتريقون بأحد هالمطاعم

................

في بيت ام هند

هند: بنات يالله قوموا بسافر اللحين
انا: ماتشوفين شر
هند: هين ماراح اجيب لكم معاي صوغه
وقمنا كلنا على حيلنا سلمنا على هنوده اللي جات تسلم علينا وبتسافر

لماليزيا ديرة العرساان

بعدها ماجاني نوم رحت جلست بالصاله اتريق واطالع لي مسلسل

امي: داخله علي: شواقه شوفي شنو معاي
انا: وااااااااو متى جبتي الليسن
امي: توني اليوم طلعته
انا: خالي معاك
امي: يب تدرين خالتك بتسافر بكره
انا: وين
امي: بتروح لسويسرا وباريس
انا: ايش شعندها؟!
امي: رجالها عنده شغل هناك فقالت بتسافر معاه
انا: وخالي ماراح يسافر هالسنه
امي: الا بيسافر سعوديه بيروحون عمره وجوله على مناطق سعوديه وهم بيروحون عند اهل امي برياض
انا: الله السنه هذي بتروح جدتي الرياض تكفين خلونا نروح معاهم
امي: لا ماقدر نروح اولا اختك نوره عندها معهدها وثانيا ماعندي فلوس حق السفره اعرفكم كل شي تبونه السنه الجايه انشالله
انا: يما بروح عمره تكفين
امي: توك جايه من لندن قبل شهر ماشبعتي
انا: ليش هو اكل عشان اشبع مابي بروح
امي: قولي مني لين باكر مافي روحه

وراحت امي تطبخ الغداا وبعدها قامت البندري وانسدحت بالقنفه اللي قدامي
كنت اجننها اقط عليها المخده وبطل الصحه ابيها تقوم

البندري: يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ ملاغه
انا: شب قومي يالله يابقره عندي لك سالفه
البندري: تقوم شنو
انا: ماراح اقول لين تسوين لي عصير
البندري: قولي يالله
انا: لا لا روحي جيبي لي عصير
البندري: اوووووووووووووف وراحت تجيب لي عصير

انا: مشكوورره السالفه تقول ماعندي سالفه
البندري: وتقوم نتاخذ مني العصير ياحماره عطينياه
طبعا العصير انكت كله على الزوليه
وامي بغت تموت وعقابا لي رحت مسحته ..؟..
انا: امسح الفرشه واسولف على نوره والبندري : تدرون ان خالي وخالتي بسافرون
نوره: ندري
انا: وتدرون ان المدرسه باقي عليها شهر واحد
البندري: يابقره ليش تذكريني
انا: يالله باقي لي سنه وافتك
امي: من شنو تفتكين
انا: من الدراسه
امي: خير انشالله ليش
انا: بس اخر سنه ولا بعد تبيني اكمل وبدخل انشالله الجيش
امي: الله يوفقك يارب
انا: هيه امي موافقه ادخل الجيش خخخخخخخخ
البندري: مالت عليك انا ببرد قلب امي وبدخل الهندسه وارفع راسها مو مثلكم
امي: أي بنتي قلبي تبي ترفع راسي مو بعض الناس

........................

وليد: ياولد تكفا وقف
متعب: نيهااهاهاهاي ماكو
وليد: لا تبعد عن البيت وراي مراجعه مهمه
متعب: خلاص بوقفك هنا
وليد: من صجك ياولد بعيد البيت عني انا خبل اللي رحت معاكم
متعب: خخخخخخخخخ
سعد: اجل تخطط تسوي لعيد دقه ومانسوي لك مايصير
عيد: هالله هالله يقول الشاعر الباكستاني كما تدين تدان .
متعب: يوقف السياره يالله انزل
وليد: من صجك حرك ابرك لك
سعد : ويفتح الباب وعيد يدز وليد لين طاح

وليد: ونزل بوسط الشارع

وطبعا متعب والشباب حركو ويلتفتون على وليد وهم ميتين ضحك.

وليد واقف بشارع والشمس طاقته وهو يتوعد ويتحلف بالشباب مايخليهم لحالهم
بعد مرور نص ساعه مر من قدامه تاكسي
وقفه وركب معاه وقاله يروح بيته

ولما وصل راح يركض يلبس ملابسه
لبس دشداشه و غتره وقام يركض بيلحق على الاجتماع.

وركب سياره وداس العداد حده وصل الشركه حتى ماصفط سيارته قط المفتاح على الحارس وراح يركض لقاعة الاجتماعات

يطالع بالساعه صار لهم ربع ساعه بادين ..؟..

دخل القاعه ..

وليد: اسف على التأخير بس سيارتي كانت مبنشره
متعب: لا عادي كان داق علي امرك
وليد: ويطالعه بنظره ماراح اخليك : لا مابغيت اتعبك
ابو محمد : نبدي الاجتماع
وليد: ابدي يابومحمد

وبدوا يتكلمون في المناقصات ومن خرابيطهم ..

بعد ساعتين خلص الاجتماع ..

وراح وليد مكتبه وقال لسكرتيره ..لا تدخلين احد علي واولهم متعب
السكرتيره رويدا : بس استاذ وليد استاذ متعب مابيرد علي
وليد ويلف عليها : والله اذا دخل مخصوم منك دبري روحك ويسكر الباب وراه

السكرتيره رويدا: أي انشالله تؤبرني يختي على هالطول والرجوله ااه لو بس بيكلمني مابيعديني وش يا امي لحأي علي ابل ماموت

وليد ويكلمها بالانتركوم : رويدا اطلبي لي شاي .
رويدا: امرك امر استاذ وليد

وليد وهو يقعد على الكرسي ويتنهد يفتح ازرار دشداشته اللي فوق ويقط غترته وعقاله
ويلعب بشعره

مسك تلفونه وطلب رقم لكن قبل لا يتصل ضحك وقال : شمسويه فيني انتي
وعقبها قطعت عليه حبل افكاره رويدا والشاي

وليد معصب : انا كم مره قايل لك انك انتي ماتدخلين علي الشاي وين عبدالرحمن
رويدا: أأأأ نسيت ومافيها شي
وليد: حطي الشاي وتوكلي على الله

ويدخل متعب: افا شفيك انت على هالاموره
رويدا: وتبتسم .. يخللي ياك وطلعت من الغرفه
وليد: اذا تبي روحك توكل على الله لاني واصل خشمي توكل على الله مالي نفس اشوفك
متعب: ياعيني انت ياللي واصل خشمك ههههههههههههه
وليد: متعب وانا اخوك تعرف الباب
متعب: تبيني ادليك اياه
وليد: لا ابيك تقضبه
متعب: ويقوم خلاص كفايه اهانات انتهينا انتهينا
وليد: ماتشوف شر ... وهو يلعب بالتلفون حقه
متعب: المهم اليوم في عشاء عند ابوي حياك الله
وليد: انت بتكون هناك
متعب: طبعا
وليد: ماني جاي
متعب: ابرك وفرت عشاء
وليد: ههه اوكي أي ماقلت لك
متعب: شنو
وليد: يمكن اسافر
متعب: وين انشالله
وليد: مدري خلي الغاليه تحدد واسافر تخاوينا
متعب: منو سويره هالنزغه بتسافر لا ماروح
وليد: ليش تحط عقلك عقل بنت عمرها 12 سنه جاهل تراها لالحينها ورعه تصدق لالحين تلعب بعرايس
متعب: خخخخخخخخخخخخخ اجل بمسكها عليها اوكي اسافر بس على شرط
وليد: احمد ربك باخذك معانا
متعب: الحمد لله بس ودي نسافر دزني لاند هالسنه
وليد: بقول لها واشوف ..
متعب: ليش تقول لها تحمد ربها ياعمي شوري عليك خلها تولي وانا وياك نسافر احلى سفره مع عيد وسعد نروح اسبانيا
وليد: ياعمي نفس السنه اللي طافت فضحتوا فينا لا توبه اسافر معكم
متعب: بذمتك ماكانت وناسه
وليد: ألا بس طفش المهم اقلب وجهك وراي معاملات بخلصها
متعب: والله متعب روحك انت ياعمي انت صاحب هالشركه وتخلص معاملات عطها واحد من اللي يشتغلون عندك وفك عمرك المهم انا طالع مع السلامه
وليد: باللي مايحفظه
متعب: هههههههههههههه مردوده

راح اخذ وليد التلفون وقام يتصل بالرقم وطلعت له بنت صغيرونه ..؟..

البنت: ألووووو منو يتكلم
وليد: هههه هلا هيونه شلونك
هيونه: امممم يما شعرفك اني هيونه
وليد: لاني ساحر خخخخخ
هيونه: مامي شواقه في ساحر بالتلفون
شوق: قولي له يسوي عمل يخلي امي تخلينا نسافر
هيونه: شواقه تقول لك سوي لها عمل تخلي امي توافق انا حنا نسافر
وليد: قولي لها اقضبي ارضك احسن
هيونه: يقول اقضبي ارضك احسن
شوق: منو هذا
هيونه: منو انت
وليد: اممممم قولي منو انا
هيونه: امممممم سلطانوه
وليد: لالالا عطيني شوقي
هيونه : شواقه تعالي كلميه
شوق: نعم من معاي
وليد: هلا بالصوت
انا: وقف قلبي عرفت هالصوت قام يتصبصب العرق من اسفل ظهري: من معاي << على بوني ماعرفه عبط بنات
وليد: اهااا ماعرفتيني يالله ماكو شكال نقول انا الاشقر المزيون
انا: خخخخخخخخخ لالحينك ذاكر شتبي ياشقر
وليد: لا بس كذا داق اتطمن عليك
انا: اها بخير بغيت شي
وليد: بعرف انتي شفيك كل ماكلمتك صرفتيني
انا: لان عيب اكلم رجال وبعدين شتبيني اقول لك ياحبيبي
وليد: لا قولي حياتي
انا: اقلب وجهك زين بسكر التلفون ولا عاد تتصل ترى قسم بالله بقول لبوي
وليد: اهاا قولي لبوك وانا بسبقه بقول هي تقول لي اشقر ومزيون
انا: انا قلته متى ياكذاب
وليد: يوم كنتي بلندن
انا: اصلن ماعرفك منو معااي
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههه بدينا
انا: الو الو الصوت يقطع ما اسمعك يؤؤ باااااي <<<< سكرت السماعه بوجهه

ااه حسيت سكرت قلبي معااه << هذي شوقه

وليد: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والله خبله ورقله وو مالكه قلبي
ياما انذلوا تحت رجلي بنات بس عشان اكلمهم وهذي اللي ماقدرت لها

++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (10)

انا: داخله الغرفه بنات بقول لكم شي
نوره: شنو
انا: وليد داق
البندري: أي شيبي
انا: مدري عنه زفيته
نوره: تحط ايدها على قلبها امبيه من صجك وليد ينزف
انا: وقليت ادبي عليه وهذي ثاني مره بعد
البندري: ياعمري اغسلي ايدك ياخذك
انا: وامسك ايد البندري : لا تقولين تكفين
البندري: عقب التمحيص والتقحيص شيبي فيك وعنده بنات عم مو طبيعيات زين ودلال وفلوس ونسب ومناصب كلهن دكتورات ومهندسات ومدرسات ويجي ياخذك انتي اللي فاشله دراسيا
انا: بس ابوي نسيبه
نوره: تدرون منو راح ياخذ
انا: منو
نوره: تذكرون اللي كانت لابسه بيج بسود اللي حاطه ورد بشعرها بعرس هنوده
انا: امممممم تقصدين ريما يماا المزيونه
نوره: هي اسمها ريما أي هذي بنت عمه وصغيره وجسمها جنان ودلوعه وابوها عنده محلات وشغل
انا: انتو كل اللي همكم الفلوس
نوره: على فكره مو حنا اللي همنا هذا هم اللي همهم لانهم ناس فوق فوق
انا: شب انتم كلكم خلتوني اكرهه
البندري: لا حنا بس نرجعك لارض الواقع
انا: من زينه ربي يرزقني احسن منه
نوره: امين وانا وياك ..؟..
البندري: ماقلت لكم خالتي ربحت كمبيوتر
انا: قولي والله
نوره: انا بشرتها وقالت لك الكمبيوتر
انا: شعندها بتعطيك اياه
نوره: تقول عندها واحد توها شاريته وتقول ماتحتاجه وقالت اخذيه
انا: ونااااسه ونااسه بنشبك واااااو
نوره: اذا فكرت اعطيك ايااه ..
انا : يما يانحاستكم نحيساات ..؟..


مرت الايام وقربت الدراسه ورجعت اختنا هنوده من السفر وقامت تهذري لنا باللي شافته
وان زوجها ماقصر معاها كل شي تبيه جابه لها

المهم رحت للسوق انا ونوره والبندري نشتري للبندري وهنوده اغراض الدراسه
طبعا هنوده موصيتنا لازم نشتري لها كل شي على فله وازعجتنا ..؟..

المهم ..

انا: يؤؤؤ تعب مو شرينا كل شي خلاص خلونا نرتاح ..؟..
نوره: وانا حسبالكم جايه عشان اغراضهم المدرسه جايه اشتري لي بدل
انا: انا تعبت بقعد هنا بالكوفي
البندري: وانا تعبت روحي انتي
نوره: احسن شوفوا انا بالمحلات هذي اللي قدام ان بغيتو شي تعالو لي
انا: اوكي المهم عطينا فلوس بنطلب كوفي
نوره: اوكي هاك وانا بروح اطلبي لي موكا انزين
انا: اوكي باي

قعدت انا والبندري نسولف ونشرب الكفي اللي طالبنه
انا طلبت كافي لاتيه والبندري موكا ايس البارد
ونوره موكا

البندري: شوقه شواقه شوفي شوفي مو هذي سارا اخت شيخه مرت ابوك
انا: والتفت : أي والله معاها وليد شكلهم بروحهم
البندري: أي هي قالت لي ان وليد يشتري لها كل شي يعني يتسوق معاها وكذا تقول مالي غيره خواتها وتزوجوا ومنشغلات ان وليد صاير لها ام وتصدقين سفرها السنه هذي ديزني لاند اللي بفرنسا
انا: أي ماشالله محظوظه الاخت لا تطالعينهم فشله معاها وليد



وليد : بسك خلاص شريتي كل السوق
سارا . بدلع: وليد ايش شريت ولا صرت بخيل علي اللحين
وليد: وانا اقدر ابخل عليك بس تعبت على الاقل خلينا نقعد وبعدين نكمل
سارا: اوكي اخر محل
وليد: ويضحك : اوكي اخر محل
وراحو للمحل وعقبها راحو قعدوا بالكوفي ..؟..

وليد: وهو يقعد . اووف شتبين يا بت
سارا: امممممممم على كيفك
وليد: اوكي باسب كم وطلب له هو موكا فليك ولاخته فانليا ايس
سارا: ولوده اخوي طالع طالع هذي مو البندري بنت زوج شيخه
وليد: ويلتفت . أي والله .. وابتسم ابتسامه ساحره..
سارا: بروح اسلم عليهم
وليد: ويبتسم روحي احد ماسكك

وقامت سارا تسلم عليهم
وهو قام قعد بالكرسي اللي يقابلهم عشان يشوف شوق


سارا: هاي بنات ..
البندري: هلا وغلا اشوف السوق منور
سارا: ههههه نورك ياقلبي
شوق: ليش الخوات كهربا اجل انا ماي شوفتي اتطفي نار العطشان
سارا: وتطق شوق على كتفها : ههههههههه والله رقله
شوق: شخبارك تعالي اقعدي ليش واقفه
سارا: لا مقدر اقعد وليد بروحه جالس هناك .. وقامت تأشر
اللتفت انا والبندري .. نطالعه لما شافنا عطانا ذيك الابتسامه الساحره وقام لنا يمشي

وليد: شخباركم بنات
البندري: بخير
وليد: ويطالع شوق: وانتي شخبارك << وحاط ايده بمخباته
شوق: ومنزله راسه بالارض : ازقح
وليد: هههههههههههههههههههههه دوم تزقحين
سارا: البنات يبوني اقعد عندهم عادي
وليد: أي عادي بس لك ربع ساعه لاني تأخرت وراي عشاء عند ربعي
شوق: خلاص حنا ننزلك عند بيتكم
وليد: جايين مع منو
البندري: مع نوره هي تسوق
وليد: اهاا شرايك ياقمر تقعدين
سارا: طبعا بعد رضاك
وليد: اوكي كيفك المهم فرصه سعيده اني شفتكم ومع السلامه ويوم كان بيروح قرب عند اذن شوق وقال : نزلي الشيله على عيونك لاني اغار عيونك تفتن
شوق: طالعته وهي مصدومه ونزلت الشيله على عيونها وسنعت نقابها
وليد: أي كذا احلى بواجد

وراح وليد دفع حسابه وحساب البنات وطبعا انا رحت بوادي ثاني ماني معاهم
البندري: هههههههههه من صجك سارا
سارا: ههههه أي والله الا شواقه وين وصلتي
شوق: وتنتبه : هااه معاكم الا صج ليش ماتجين بيتنا اليوم تعشين نسهر ونلعب وناسه
سارا: امممم اخاف اضايقكم
البندري: ليش بالعكس والله راح تستانسين
سارا: امم اوكي

جت نوره وشربت كافي مالها وراحو توكلوا على الله راحو بيتهم ..؟..

قعدوا ضحك وعبط وناسه وقاموا بعدها سوو عشا وكانت ساره معاهم حست بوناسه موطبعيه
اول مره تحس بوناسه كذا تعودت دايمه على المجاملات ولا عمرها دخلت المطبخ بحياتها وحست انها سوت انجاز مو طبيعي وكان ودها لو يكونون خواتها وتعيش معاهم طول العمر.؟.


وعقبها مرها وليد وراحت بيتهم وقعدت مدة اسبوع تهذري بالبنات وبالوناسه اللي شافتها
معاهم وضحكهم وشلون عادي طايحه الميانه مع امهم وجدتهم
وانها لو شنو ماكانت تقدر تتكلم مع خواتها كذا يمكن يذبحونها ..

وليد: اجل تقولين استانستي معاهم ..؟..
سارا: يما وناسه مو طبيعيه
وليد: ودك لو يعيشون معاك
سارا: لا انا اعيش معاهم لان بيتنا كبير واحس كل واحد فينا ضايع يعني فاضي علينا بس انا وياك .....عكسهم هم بيتهم صغير وكلهم مجتمعين على بعض
وليد: اهااا اوكي خلاص
سارا: خلاص شنو
وليد: بخلي وحده فيهم تعيش معاك
سارا: شلون
وليد: يعني بتزوج منهم
سارا: وتصفق وااااو قول والله اكيد نوره
وليد: لالالالا شوق شرايك فيها
سارا: واستانست اكثر : شواااااقه وناااااااااسه تدري انها تجنن تسوي بنات العالم كلهم
وليد: بس على الله توافقك علي
سارا: لا انشالله توافق شناقصك انت
وليد: بس مو صغيره علي
سارا: عادي الصغيره تكبر .؟.
وليد: بعرف منين تجيبين هالكلام
سارا: من الناس بعد من وين
وليد: المهم وصلنا يالله روحي البيت
سارا: انشالله منت نازل
وليد: عندي مشوار بسرعه وراجع
سارا: اوكي لاتطول باي


................................

البندري: شرايك بسارا مو تجنن
انا: امبلا حبوبه وعلى نياتها ماعنده تكبر
البندري: أي والله بعد مو متكبره وشكلها اليوم استانست صح
انا: أي والله حرام تكسر الخاطر خلاص صيري رفيقتها وخليها تجينا عشان تقول انها تحس بالوحده وانها فاقده امها وابوها كسرت خاطري
نوره: وتنغزني عشان كسرت خاطرك ولا عشان الحبيب هههههههههه
انا: وجع انشالله ماعندي هالسوالف
البندري: باين الا صج شقالك وليد يوم قرب منك
انا: يماا قالي شي خيالي بغيت اموووووت اليوم
نوره: شقال <<< بستغراب
انا: وامسك ايد نوره : قال لي غطي عيونك تراني اغار عيونك تفتن
نوره والبندري: وووااااااااااااااااااااااااو يابختك
انا: يما وتلموني لا حبيته يجنن
نوره: انزين لو جاك خبر زواجه شتسوين
انا: بعرف ليش انتي تنقصين الفرحه علي


............................

بعد يومين وليد عند اخته شيخه ..


وليد: انزين ليش لا ممكن اعرف السبب
شيخه: لا يعني لا هذا اخر شي عندي
وليد: احلمي ريما اخذها وغير شوق ما اخذ وان بغيت اتزوج لاني راد عليك ولا على اكبر راس تفهمين واصلن انا ماهمني رايك قلت لك بس عشان تحظرين العرس
لا اكثر
شيخه: ما تاخذها وانا عايشه
وليد: لا باخذها وغصبن عنك
شيخه: والله ماتاخذها اقعد براس ابوها واقول لا تزوجه واطلع عيوب الدنيا فيك
وليد: ابوها ماله شور عليها ولا هميتيني وراح تدخل بيتي معززه مكرمه وزوجتي بعد
وتحترمينها غصبن عن خشمك ولا كلمه زياده
شيخه: وريما وريما نخسرها وبدت تبكي
وليد: ريما علنتانه شكو انا ربي يرزقها نصيبها مو معاي
شيخه: لا معااك البنت تحبك
وليد: وانا ماحبها ولعلمك ان تزوجت ريما ثقي تماما راح يكون اخر يوم فرح لها بالحياة وراح تبدي معاي ايام الحزن والهم لين اخليها تدعي عليك
شيخه: روح تزوجها انا ماني راضيه عليك
وليد: لا ترضين
شيخه: ولا اخليك تتهنى
وليد: لا بتهنى غصب عنك مع السلامه وطلع
شيخه: وطاحت على الارض وقامت تبكي من القهر

وليد : طلع من البيت معصب وراح للبحر وجلس قدام البحر وطرش لمتعب رساله تعال ابيك انا في البحر

متعب: وتوه يصفط سيارته : وليدوه شفيك
وليد: ويطالعه بحزن: تهاوشت مع شيخه
متعب: افا ليش
وليد: قلت لها بتزوج
متعب: اوووه سويتها ياوليد
وليد: هههه أي وقالت ماتزوج ماتاخذ غير ريما
متعب: من قدك احد عايف ريما العيال كلهم ميتين عليها
وليد: عاد انا هالانسانه مادانيها ولا احبها ولا راح اخذها
متعب: انزين الاخ رافض ريما تبي منو
وليد: ويطالعه ابي شوق
متعب: شوق بنت عمي
وليد: ايه
متعب: من صجك تخلي ريما وتاخذ شوقوه الورعه الرقله
وليد: احبها
متعب : ويقعد جنبه : يقطع الحب وسنينه اللي يخلي وليد يحب شوقوه الرقله
وليد:عن الغلط ماحب احد يغلط عليها
متعب: عاد والله انها تنحب نفسها حلوه ونكته ولا همها احد وعايشه يومها تصدق ماتزعل نفس خواتها راضيه بواقعها .
وليد: ويضحك : اه اه بس تصدق اموووت لا تخيلت احد غيري ياخذها امس حلمت انها تزوجت وبغيت انهبل رحت كلمت شيخه اليوم عشان اللحق عليها .؟.
متعب: شنو تلحق عليها ليش الكميه محدوده
وليد: وانت الصاج اخر قطعه
متعب: شاكلام قاعدين بسوق حنا
وليد: بالله انا غلطان اذا حبيت وبغيت اتزوج اللي احبها
متعب: لا واللحين شنو بتسوي
وليد: بكره بروح اكلم ابوها
متعب: وتوقع شيخه بتسكت
وليد: لا بس انا اعرف شلون اقنعه
متعب: زين اوكي شرايك نتعشى لاني توني قايم من النوم ومو ماكل شي
وليد: لك نفس تاكل
متعب: ليش انا اللي حاب ولا انت
وليد: لا انا اوكي روح جيب لنا عشا وخلنا ناكل قدام البحر
متعب: ناسي بوكي عطني بوكك
وليد: وانت كله فقران اوكي تلقاه بدرج السياره

وعقبها راح متعب جاب عشا وقاموا يتعشون قدام البحر

وليد: تذكر متعب يوم كنا صغار
متعب: لا ما اذكر
وليد: يوم كنت تقول لي اني انا وياك راح نتزوج بيوم واحد
متعب: ويضحك : عانيك تقولها يوم كنا صغار كلام الامس يمحوه النهار
وليد: انزين ليش ماتخطب ونتزوج بيوم واحد يعني من صغرنا انا وياك مدرسه وحده تخرجنا مع بعض دخلنا تخصص واحد توظفنا بشركه وحده حالنا من حال بعض
ناقص نتزوج مع بعض
متعب: انا اللي ابها راحت .
وليد: الله عليك لالحين مانسيتها انت
متعب: في احد ينسى قلبه
وليد: والله منت صاحي تحب وحده تطلع بالاخير اختك من الرضاع
متعب: ياخي شسوي نحس من يومي مدري ليش امي هالبنت بالذات رضعتها قلو بنات اختها
وليد: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
متعب: يالله شنسوي ده قسمي وده نصيبي
وليد: على قولتك
متعب: وليد والله هالشوق غيرتك صرت رومنسي قبل كلامك كله مروح
ياتسب ياتلعن هلحين ابي كلمه وحده سب ماكو
وليد: هههههههههههههههههه أي والله تغيرنا عاد تصدق ماتوقعت اني احب وحده
وافكر اتزوجها الا شوق من شفتها اول مره وهي تدخل قلبي لا رقالتها وهي كانت تتزحلق
على الرخاام هههههه ولا يوم تكلمني على بالها اني اجنبي
ولا كل مادقيت عليها بختبرها اشوف تعطيني وجهه بس كانت تزفني
متعب: الله يهنيك يارب ويسر لك امرك
وليد: امين .. ويطالع بالساعه مو كنه تأخرنا
متعب: أي والله ماخذ سيارة سعد واللحين بيذبحني

وراحوا الشباب كل واحد بيته

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (11 )

انا: يخطبني انا انا
امي: أي انتي وليد اسم الله عليه يمدحون فيه الرياجيل اخلاق وطيب وكرم ودين
ونسب وشتبين غير كذا
انا.. بقلبي .. والله لو انه صايع موافقه : كيفك يما الشور شورك
امي: لا هذاك قبل الام لها كلمه اللحين البنات لهم شور المهم انتي روحي استخيري
وصلي ركعتين وادعي ربك وبتركك تفكرين وبعدها تعالي وقولي لي رايك
انا: انشالله يماا<<< قلتها وانا مستحيه لاول مره

طلعت امي من الغرفه وقعدت مصدومه اخيرا اخيرا وليد جاء وخطبني
ماكنت مصدقه حسيت نفسي احلم
دخلت البندري تضحك: هاااه امي شتبي فيك
انا.. واطالعها مصدومه : هاااه مدري
نوره: بسم الله شفيك
انا: ماتصدقون بناات
البندري: يوما صاير شي
انا: انخطبت
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوره: وهذا شي يخليك تنصدمين
انا: بس لو تعرفون منو اللي خطبني
البندري: منو ياستى
انا: و و وليد
الكل: انصدم وقاموا يطالعون بعض وعقبها اختي البندري
قامت تحظني حيل مبرروووووووك
ونوره استانست لي حيل : المفروض تفرحين
انا: بس خايف جاني خوف مو طبيعي
البندري: قلبي روحي استخيري وفكري عدل وسوي جدول وخططي وبعدين عطي امي الاجابه
نوره: اكيد بتخافين كل البنات مرو بنفس تجربتك
انا: بس .
نوره: بس شنو ماتبينه اذا ماتبينه ارفضيه وعطينيااه
انا:لا ابيه بس مرت ابوي
البندري: وشفيها
انا: تقول امي حست من نظراتها ماتبي تخطب بس انجبرت
نوره: وانتي بتاخذين شيخوه ولا وليد
انا: بس خايفه بنت الحلال تدمر بيتي
البندري: قلبي اتكلي على الله وانتي من يقدر عليك
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدها رحت صليت صلاة الاستخاره وحسيت براحه مو طبيعيه وقلت لأمي الموافقه
وتمت الملكه وحددوا موعد الزواج بعد 6 اشهر ..
عشان يضبط وليد البيت وعشان اقدر اجهز لي اغراضي ..؟.؟..

البنات متجمعات في بيتنا مسويات حفله لي كيك وحلويات وفطاير وعصاير وعشاء
البندري: هبي بيرثدي تو يو
انا: اصقعها .. فاهمه غلط الاخت
البندري: خلاص عاشو عاشو بنفتك من شوقه
انا: على قلبك موتي
هنوده: من يصدق شوقه وتتزوج
انا: اجل حاطه ببالك بعنس طول العمر
خالتي عنود: يؤؤؤؤ الله يعينك على الغثاا
انا: يؤؤ جتني المتشائمه من عازمها هذي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعقبها جلسنا نسولف ونضحك وانبسطناا ..؟..

مرت هالاشهر بسرعه البرق وكل يوم يمر يزيد خوفي وارتباكي

قبل العرس بشهرين الوالد توفى

فقرر وليد انه ما يسوي عرس بس عشه بسيط يعزم فيه ربعه وتدخل العروس
لا طق ولا شي بحكم ابوي توفى واخته الكبيره في الاحداد
ورفض انه يأجل العرس لانه يقول خلاص مافيه صبر


موعد الحفله :
االصالونه جايه بالبيت تحط لي مكياج خواتي لبسو بدال بسيطه عشان مايكدروني لانه
يوم عرس مو عزاا

وامي سوت لي حفله بالبيت عزمت رفيقاتها وجاراتنا من غير رقص

دخلت غرفة الاسقبال وجلست فيها جوني الحريم سلمو علي وباركوا لي قامو خواتي يغنون ويقصدون والبنات يرقصون عشاان ما اتكدر ..؟...


وعقبها قالو ان المعرس بيدخل

هنا جاني شعور مايوصف
مدري شنو اقول لكم

المهم
دخل المعرس للصاله اللي كنت قاعده فيها وماكان فيها احد غيري انا وخواتي ووضحه رفيجتي
وامي امسكته وقعدته جنبي
وانا طبعا دخت راسي عورني وصدعت مدري ليش
هو حياء هو من جماله هو خبال مدري رقاله

ابتسم المعرس وقام يطالعني : مبروك شوق
انا: ساكته.. ومنزله راسي بالارض << كني عجوز حدبه
امي: شوق شفيك وليد يكلمك ردي عليه
انا: هاااه .. ونزلت راسي
وليد: ويضحك: خليها مستحيه هي
امي: بالمبارك وليد ماوصيك حط بالك على الغاليه شوق
وليد: لا توصين حريص شوق بعيوني.. ويلتفت يطالعني
وقاموا كل خواتي تبارك له وتطلع

لما جت وضحه: وكرشها متر قدامها : بالمبارك يامعاريس شوف وليد بوصيك
انا اعرف شوق رقله وبايعتها ومامن وراها رجااء
انا: وارفع راسي واطالعها .. ايه وبعد
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وضحه: بس استحملها تراها طيبه وحبوبه واللي بقلبها على لسانها وماتمتلك اعصابها
يعني مره تشوفها ماسكه نجر تلحقك ترى عادي تصرف طبيعي لا تخاف بس انحاش
انا: يكون مادحتني
وليد: هههههههههههههه ماتوصين حريص.... ويلتفت يطالعني
وضحه: يالله مع السلامه باكر اكلمك شوقه ابراهيم زوجي حرقني من كثر مايتصل
وقامت حبتني وطلعت ..؟...

المصوره: هااه نوقف عشان نصور ياعروسه
امي: شوق تبين تصورك
انا: وأشر لا مابي ..
مصوره: يالله باقي عشرة صور
انا: بس مابي تعبت
وليد: خلاص مو لازم
امي: خلاص روحي داخل شوفي منو يبي يصور وصوريه
وليد: هاه خالتي مشينا
امي: محد يقدر يردك اللحين خلاص البنت زوجتك أللحين
وليد: يالله ومسك ايدي

انا: حسيت برتباك مو طبيعي وفجأه جتني رجفه موطبيعيه من مسك ايدي
وهو حس علي وترك ايدي
لبسوني خواتي الرداء وتوجهنا للسياره اللي جاي عليها وليد وطبعا قاموا خواتي يغنون

<<< عروسنا زينن نحطها على الباس ...
لو منت غالي عندهم ما عطوها ...
امانتك ياوليد حطها على الراس********
.........................

<<<< رشو الصاله بورد ودهن عود؟؟
وارقصو قدامها وغنوا لها..
جت تخطي كنها قايد قيود؟؟
قايد الغزلان ماحلا نورها..********
وعقبها ركبنا السياره ..؟..


انا وليد كنا في الخلف واللي يسوق فينا متعب وجنبه امي
ورحنا للبيت وليد

اول مادخلت البيت انبهرت فيه كان خيال خيال يعني شلال على صوب ونافوره مدري وينها
وحوض سمك كبر البيت والصالات شكبرهاا<< هذا وانا مستحيه لو مو مستحيه كان علووم

وبعدها صعدنا للجناح اللي انا راح اسكن فيه
دخلوني للصاله وسلمو اهلي علي وبعدها راحوا ومابقى بالجناح غيري انا وليد

اختفى وليد مدة عشر دقايق وبعدها دخل للصاله ..

اول مادخل: طاحت عيني بعينه وبعدها نزلت عيني بالارض
وليد: انا اشوف الغرفه منوره اجل انتي هني
انا: بقلبي .. ياشين الاستعباط لا هناك احسن
وليد: ليش ماتبدلين ملابسك قلبي
انا: انشالله
وليد: اوكي تعرفين وين الغرفه
انا: بقلبي : بذمتك شايفني كل يوم هني بعرف وين الغرفه .. لا
وليد: امشي معاي اوريك وينها

انا : وقفت ومشيت معاه مسكني من ايدي وقام يمشيني معاه وانا بعالم ثاني كان يتكلم طول الطريق وانا مدري شنو يقول

وليد: تفضلي
انا: هااه
وليد: شكلك مو معاي تفضلي للغرفه بدلي ملابسك
انا: انشالله

دخلت الغرفه وبدلت ملابسي ومسحت مكياجي وفكيت شعري على طوله
كانت تسريحتي جدا بسيطه نص شعري مبطلته وشويه رافعته وكلش ماحطيت سابريه على شعري

المهم رفعت نص شعري من ورى وحطيت كماشه صغيره ورده والباقي مبطل
ولبست قميص ابيض عاري من الكموم وفوقه وشاح سكري عليه حركات بسيطه
نمنم وترتر وحطيت مكياج خفيف كحل وقلس وماسكرا

وطلعت رحت للصاله اللي كنت جالسه فيهاا ..؟..
اول مادخلت كان وليد معطيني ظهره واقف وبيده ريموت يقلب بالقنوات اللتفت وشافني
طفى التلفزيون وقام يطالعني ويبتسم ..؟..

لما يبتسم وليد احس اني ودي اموت ابتسامه شي خيالي مو طبيعي ..؟..
المهم.


وليد: حياك ياعروس تفضلي
انا: ابتسمت وجلست

قام وجلس بجنبي وعطاني صحن كيك وحط العصير قدامي
اللي خلاني اضحك بقلبي وابتسم كانت ايده ترجف لما قدم لي العصير ..؟..

طالعته وقمت ابتسم وفيني الضحكه : مشكور
وليد: يالله اليوم بنمشيها لك نخدمك لانك عروس بس من بكرا ابيك تسوين لي الغدا
انا: ماعرف اطبخ
وليد: يعني شنو بنقضيها مطاعم ولاايش
انا: امممم ماعندكم خدامه
وليد: الا بس ما احب اكل من ايدها
انا: الله يعينك
وليد: رافع حاجب ومنزل الثاني : ليش
انا: لانك بتاكل من ايدها.؟.
وليد:هههههههههههههههههههههه
انزين ليش ماتاكلين الكيك
انا: وانزل الصحن : مو مشتهيه
وليد: اوكي شوق
انا: نعم
وليد: حياتي وين حابه نسافر بعد بكره
انا: اللي يريحك
وليد: اممممممم اللي يريحني ودك بأوربا
انا: وكشرت : كيفك
وليد: ليش ماتحبين اوربا
انا: لا دول الاجانب ما احب اروح لها
وليد: اوكي تبين دول عربيه
انا: يكون احسن
وليد: اهاا شرايك بمصر ولا دبي
انا: دبي يمدحونها
وليد: خلاص دبي دبي

+++++++++++++++++++++





يتبـــــــــــــــــع 
باقي 4 أجزاء 
الله يعينكم

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على الأجزاااااء...ْ~
        ننتظر الأربعة الأجزاء القاادمة...~
                     تحياتي.. مجنونة وحلوة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههه واخيرا تزوجت الاشقر المزيون 
يسلموخيتو وروده ع البارت 
بانتظار الاربعه الباقيه على احر من الجمر 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (12)

انا: وليد وليد قوم وليد
وليد.. وهو نعسان : هاه شفيك
انا: الباب من اليوم يطق روح شوف منو
وليد.. ويقط اللحاف اللي عليه ويروح يشوف منو

انا رحت للحمام اتسبح ..؟..

وليد يفتح الباب وهو لابس روب : نعم
وتطلع بوجهه الخدامه : فطور
وليد: احد قال لك نبي فطور
انا..بالحمام : نعم
وليد: وينك
انا: اتسبح
خدامه: لا بس ماما سارا قالت ودي فطور
وليد: ويتثاوب .. اه اه الساعه كم
خدامه: 10 بابا
وليد: حطي الفطور بالصاله وتوكلي على الله ..
حطت الفطور بالصاله وراحت ..؟

وليد: شوق شواقه
وليد: اوكي الفطور بالصاله لا خلصتي تعالي
انا: انزين

راح وليد للصاله وجلس بالكنبه وحط راسه ونام ..؟..
عقب ماتسبحت لبست لي قميص ازرق وفوقه روب ورلفيت شعري بفوطه ورحت للصاله
كان وليد نايم على الكنبه شكله تعبان حيل يكسر الخاطر حتى نزلت مني دمعه بس تداركت الوضع وشفطتها ..

جلست على الكنبه اللي قباله وقمت اطالع فيه وفجأه ولا يفتح عينه وانا سرحانه بوجهه
انا تخرعت وقمت اتلفت يمين ويسار
وليد: هههههههههههههههههههه شفيك
انا: ولا شي ماتبي فطور
وليد: ويقوم ما احب افطر هالساعه بس ابي حليب
انا: ولا انا
وليد: ماتبينه حطيه بالمطبخ
انا: انشالله تبي اسوي لك حليب
وليد: هاااه لا سوي شاي
انا: انشالله
وليد: لا تعالي لا تسوين انا اتصل اللحين بميري وهي تسوي
انا: على راحتك

ورحت للغرفه انشف شعري
ودخل وليد راح يتسبح

بدلت ملابسي ولبست دراعه برتقاليه وحطيت مكياج جدا ناعم وفتحت شعري كله
طلع وليد من الحمام : الله الله شالزين
انا: ونزلت راسي مستحيه: مشكور
وليد: ويمسكني: بعرف لي متى بتستحين ..
انا: .............
وليد: يالله اليوم بعد بمشيها لك بس من بكره ان ماطاح الحطب انا اعرف شلون اطيحه
انا: بتنزل اللحين وليد تحت عند سارا
وليد: أي بتنزلين معاي
انا: ايه بنزل
وليد: اوكي بس أبدل ملابسي

وعقب مالبس وليد نزلت انا وياه ورحنا عند سارا اللي كانت جالسه في الصاله وتطالع التلفزيون يوم شافتنا استانست

وليد: سارونه وينها هاجر
سارا: اللحين بتجي كاهي بالطريق
وماكملوا كلمتهم الا وهاجر داخله علينا ..

هاجر: ماشالله ماشالله العروس هني اخيرا نور بيتنا
وليد: نوري اكيد
هاجر: وع انت منور البيت لا نور شوق هذا
انا: وابتسم : الله يسلمك .. واطالع وليد بنظره يعني حره
وليد: ويطالعني .. هين شوق تضحكين علي هاااه
سارا: بتسافرون وليد
وليد: أي بنسافر باجر
سارا: ومتى ترجعون
وليد: ويطالع شوق : لا ملت العروس
هاجر: وين قررتوا تسافرون
وليد: دبي
سارا: دبي ليش ماتروحون اوربا اونس واحلى
وليد: المدام ماتحب اوربا
سارا: اهاا

وتمينا نسولف ونضحك ونكت طبعا انا قمت اسولف ونسيت اني عروس وجلستنا قلبت ضحك على وليد وطنازه

ولما جاء وقت الغدا تغدينا كلنا مع بعض ورحنا العصر كلنا بيت شيخه اخت وليد

استقبلتنا احسن استقبال ورحبت فينا واستانست يوم شافتني مدري هي تندمت على رفضها لي مدري عقب وفاة ابوي انقلب حالها ..؟..

سارا قالت بتنام عندها عشان باجر بنسافر والبيت مافيه احد ..؟..

ورحنا حنا كملنا طريقنا انا وليد ..

الله شعور حلو لما الوحده تركب قدام خاصه مع رجالها لا يوصف قمت اتلفت اطالع يمين ويسار..؟..

وليد: هههههههههه شفيك
انا: وناسه راكبه قدام
وليد: اجل ارجعي ورى
انا: واتخصر لا والله
وليد: ويقلدني : أي والله
انا: بعرف ليش تنقص علي وناستي
وليد: بس ما احبك مستانسه
انا: يما بدينا من اللحين تونا ماصار لنا يوم بدا المناحس
وليد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: والله قالت لي خالتي وماصدقتها
وليد: انزين شرايك نتعشى بمطعم
انا: لا شبعانه
وليد: وانا جوعان
انا: توك ماكل
وليد: كيفي
انا: بعدين تطلع لك كرشه
وليد: احسن يقلون اللي له كرشه باين عليه الخير
انا: اجل بناديك من اللحين ابو كريشه
وليد: هههههههههههههههههههههه عيب عيب عروس استحي اللي مثلك ماتكلم الا بعد شهر
انا: وطاح وجهي: وسكت
وليد: ههههههههههه ياحليك خاس وجهك كركركركك
انا: واطقه بيده : وجع
وليد: ويطالع ايده : قدها قدها
انا: قدها وقدودها
وليد: لا خلاص طنيت
انا : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وليد: هاه وصلنا البيت يالله انزلني
انا: بتروح مكان
وليد: لا بس بجيب عشاء واجي
انا: انزين ليش ماتطلب من المطعم وهم يجيبون
وليد: لان مطعمي اللي ابيه ما يوصل
انا: كيفك لا تأخر البيت مافيه احد
وليد: حاظر عمتي

وراح وليد يجيب العشاء رحت انا بدلت ملابسي ولبست بجامه حلوه
وسويت شعري ذيل حصان
واتصلت بخواتي في البيت

نوره: الو
انا: الو
نوره: من معاي
انا: احم احم العروس
نوره: وبصوت عالي: شووووووووووووووق يالحماره صوتك تغير
انا: لا تغير ولا قالها الله بس تهيأأت
نوره: شمسويه وشلونك
انا: بخير الحمد لله
نوره: هاك امي تبيك
امي: هلا شواقه شلونكم
انا: لوني افتح منك بشوي
امي: ههههههههه لالحينك خبله اعقلي اعقلي لا ياخذ عليك رجالك
انا: يخسي ياخذ علي والله لقطعه حته حته
امي: هههههههه هااه متى بتجينا انشالله
انا: خخخخخخخ امداكم تشتاقون لي انشالله ابي اجي باجر اسلم عليكم
قبل ما اسافر أي يماا بنسافر لدبي
امي: ماشالله يالله اجل مع السلامه روحي لرجالك
انا: اوكي مامي مع السلامه

سكرت التلفون وقمت اخذ لي جوله بالبيت وادخل من غرفه لي غرفه
لين دخلت غرفة وليد

انا بقلبي: الله والله ذويق ولودي وقمت اتصحف رف الكتب اللي بغرفته
كان في كتاب تحت مخدته اخذت الكتاب وانسدحت على السرير وقمت
اصحف الكتاب بشكل سريع ولا تطيح عيني على صوره

تتوقعون من صورته





صورتي انا وسارا اخته بحفله ابوي الله يرحمه


الله كان شعور جميل جميل بس ماكتمل الشعور

الا وليد داخل علي..؟..

وليد: الحلوه بغرفتي شكلها عجبتك
انا: أي بنام فيها اليوم
وليد : وجه عابس : وانا من ينام معااي
انا: نام بروحك
وليد: لا اخااااف
انا: وارتب على كتفه : سم بسم الله الجنون تخاف منك مو انت تخاف منها
وليد : ويمسكني بيدي : هههههههههههه اوكي العشاا جاهز تحت حطيه بالسفره
انا: انزين انت جبت العشاا كمل جميلك وحطه بالسفره
وليد: ويبقق عيونه : يالله روحي لا اكسر راسك
انا: واسوي نفسي ابكي: انت محد يضحك معااك
وليد: وينفخ صدره ..انا حمش نيهااهااهااي يالله بلا دلع روحي حط العشاا
انا: انزين ياسي سيد
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعقبها رحت حطيت العشااء وتعشينا ونمنا عشان بكره السفر

++++++++++++++

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (13)

وليد: مسوي ضجه فوق راسي : يالله قومي قومي بسرعه طارت الطياره
انا: بناام
وليد: نامت عليك طوفه يالله قومي
انا: يؤؤؤؤ خلاص قمت قمت واقوم واروح البس واتكشخ


انا جالسه ارتب شنطتي واغني :

ثكت ثفر فيها مثاوير العمر يالله عسى ألقى حبيبي المنتضر
واطالع وليد واحول عيوني

وليد : يلبس غترته وعقاله وميت ضحك ويغني معاي

انا: والله لو انك معرس واليوم عرسك ماطولت كذا خلص
وليد: شتبين انتي بلبس
انا: بالله اللي يشوفك ماتقول معرس صار لك يومين شنو شتبين قول حياتي حبيبتي
وليد: والله اقول بس مافي فايده انتي ماتقولين
انا: انزين خلاص بقول ..حبيبي وليد ماخلصت
وليد: ألا خلصت قلبي يالله مشينا

ورحنا بيت اهلي ودعتهم ورحنا المطار
خلصنا شغلنا وقعدنا بقاعده الانتظار ومعانا عصاير

انا: وليد وليد
وليد: امري
انا: بنروح دبي بس
وليد: ألتفت علي تبين دوله ثانيه بعد
انا: أي نفسي بعمره
وليد: من عيوني كم شواقه عندي
انا: وحده
وليد: خلاص اللي تبينه لك شهر كامل قولي المكان اللي تبينه وبنروح
انا: والله
وليد: انتي جربي وشوفي .
انا: اممممممممممممممم لاخلاص بس ابي عمره ودبي
وليد: ولا يهمك
انا: انزين سولف ماحب اسكت
وليد: احد قالك قبلي انك مزعجه
انا: ايه واجد
وليد: انزين ممكن تسكتين مدة خمس دقايق
انا: تراك خثيث من قعدنا وانت مشغل هالاب توب
وليد: قاعد اخلص شغلي
انا: وانشالله بدبي تقعد على هالنت
وليد: يعني ساعات
انا: لا لا لا لاتقول
وليد: بسم الله خرعتيني انزين هااه خلصت ولاني مشغله يالله سولفي
انا: سولف انت
وليد: امممم ماعندي سوالف سولفي انتي مبدأي وتطلع معاي السالفه

المهم وقمنا نسولف ونضحك لين ركبنا الطياره وصلنا لدبي


مطار دبي ..؟..

انا وامشي وتعبت : وليد خلاص تعبت
وليد: حياتي مابقى شي عشان نخلص
انا: ايي رجولي
وليد: ويبتسم عطيني شنطتك
انا: لا معاك غراض انت
وليد: وياخذ شنطتي مني ومسكني بيدي وقام يمشي وانا معااه

لين وصلنا وسوينا جوازاتنا واول ما طلعنا من منطقه القادمون كانت في وحده فلبينيه
معاها لوحه مكتوب عليها .. مستر وليد عبدالله

وليد: لما شافها وقف وقام يرطن معاها بالعنقريزي وانا مت قهر وبعدها مشينا ورها

كانت بنتظارنا لومزين ركبناها ورحنا لفندقنا
كانت الساعه حوالي 5 العصر

وليد: هاه قلبي تبين ننام وبليل نروح مطعم ولا نتمشى
انا: لا ننام لاني تعبانه
وليد: اوكي نامي انا عندي شغل اخلصه ونطلع شوي
انا: اوكي

نمت وعلى حدود الساعه 7 المغرب قمت الا وليد نام على الغنفه ونومته غلط
<<<< بالهلحظه جتني البكيه كسر خاطري ماتلاحظون اني من تزوجت وكل شي يكسر خاطري..؟..

انا: وخطرت لي فكره شيطانيه : نيهااهااهااهااي
قلت : والله لزعجه مثل ما زعجني اليوم الصبح

انا: وليد وليد وليد وليد وليد وليد << بصوت مزعج
وليد. بعصبيه : هاااااااااااااااااااااااه
انا: وليد وليد وليد وليد
وليد: يابقره خيييييييييير
انا: وليد وليد وليد
وليد: ويمسك المخده اللي نايم عليها ويرميها فيني

طحت انا من على الكرسي وسويت نفسي ابكي . تهي تهي تهي تهي

وليد: قام من نومه متروع : شوقي فيك شي شوق ردي
انا: ههههههههه وضحك عليك عشان اصحيك
وليد: صج غبيه خرعتيني اه اه << يتثاوب .. الساعه كم هلحين
انا: اممممم الساعه 8 إلا ساعه
وليد: ويفكر .. هههههههههههه خبله طلعي ملابسي بتسبح
انا:من عنوني كم ولوده انا عندي
وليد: واحد
انا: خلاص انت تامرني امر <<< واقوم بكل رشاقه اطلع ملابسه
وليد: دخل الحمام يتسبح واسمعه يغني .. ان كان حبي لك
عاد صوته هو نشاز بس يجنن

اول ماطلع وليد راح الغرفه يلبس ملابسه ..

وفاتحه الكبت : شنو تبي تلبس وليد بدله ولا دشداشه
وليد: امممممم بنروح مطعم حنا فا احسن دشداشه
انا: انزين أي وحده السكريه
وليد: اجل عندي دشداشه سكريه
انا: اجل هذي شلونها
وليد: مدري
انا: يمال الخبال تشتري دشداشه ماتعرف لونها
وليد: وانا شعلي من اللون اللي يهمني انها زينه ولونها حلو
انا: انزين حياتي تبي غتره ولا شماغ
وليد: خلاص انا طلع شغلي انتي روحي ألبسي
انا: لابسه خالصه
وليد: يطالعني : شنو لابسه وين عباتك
انا: هذي معلقه\
وليد: وانشالله بتروحين بعباة كتف
انا: ايه ليش شفيها
وليد: لا والله وين عباتك الراس
انا: معفسه وكلها تراب من تحت وماغسلتها
وليد: اهاا عطينيها يغسلونها بنص ساعه الفندق
انا: وليد اريح لي عباة كتف
وليد: انا ما اداني عبات الكتف
انا: خلاص ولا يهمك

اتصل وليد على الرستبشن يغسلون العباة وانا كنت مطنقره

وليد: عقب ماخلص لبس جلس قدام التلفزيون ننطر عباتي
انا: وليد بنروح بتكسي
وليد: لا
انا: اجل بشنو
وليد: ويضحك بنمشي
انا: من صجك لا مابي
وليد: لا لالا مستأجر سياره
انا: اها انزين اتصل عليهم ماصارت
وليد: اوكيك

بعد ربع ساعه وصلت عباتي لبستها وطلعنا من الشقه

ركبنا السياره وانطلقناا ..؟..

انا: والله دبي حلوه
وليد: بس مو احلى منك
انا: استحيت
وليد: ههه ياحليلك تستحين
انا: ليش شايفني فاصخه الحياء
وليد: لا بسم الله المهم أي مطعم ودك نروح تبين فندق ولا مطاعم اكل مضبوط
انا: لالالا ماحب الفنادق احب مطاعم عاديه
وليد: ولا يهمك
انا: كم مره جاي دبي قبل هالمره
وليد: اووووووه وااجد
انا: الله وبكره وين تبين نروح
وليد: تبين مجمعات
انا: لالالالا صرت ماداني السوق لاعت كبدي منها
وليد: اجل بوديك مكان بخليك تهذرين منه
انا: شنو
وليد: مفاجأه
انا: ههههههههههههه

وصلنا المطعم نزلنا اخترنا كبينه وجلسنا فيها

وقمنا نسولف ونضحك ونهرج

عقبها طلب الحساب وطلعنا من المطعم

وقمنا نتمشى على البحر ونسولف

وبعدها رجعنا الفندق
كملنا سهرتنا هناك وبعدها رقدناا

مرت ايام سفرتنا مثل البرق واليوم هو اليوم الاخير
كنا في الامارات مول

انا: ولودتي تكسر بخاطري
وليد: لا بس خلاص ماصارت وانتي كل شي تشترينه
انا: انزين كل هالاشياء شريتها هدايه وماشريت شي لنفسي
وليد: ياربي منك صج تنامين براس الواحد لين يوافق
كم الحساب
انا: ومنتصره : هيه لا عطني اللون الذهبي منها
راعي المحل: بس يا مدام هالون من الساعه خالص بدك لون تاني
انا: واطالع وليد : بس انا ابي ذهبي
وليد: ومنخث مني: يعني الرجال يخلق لك هاللون اخذي الماجود
انا: وتشتري لي بعدين ساعه ثانيه لونها ذهبي
وليد: هههههههههه ما تشبعين ساعات انتي واشتري لك احلى منها بعد
انا: ولا اقولك خلاص مابيها خسرتك اليوم طلعنا من المحل
وليد: ويمسك الكيس اللي معاي : جت على هالساعه بس

وحنا طالعين من المحل ومتوجهين للكفتريا

انا: وانشالله تبيني اشتري لهلي وخواتك هدايه أي كلام
وليد: لا اشتري حلوه بأسعار مناسبه ترى كلها هديه
انا: لا اول مره بحياتي اسافر واشتري هدايا أي شي هذي انتي يا اختي هنوده زوجها ماقصر معاها بالهدايا لما سافروا
وليد: اه منك بس انزين شو بدك
انا: اشوفك قلبت لبناني يا جوزيف
انا: الله يقلعه هاللبناني ساعه عنده بالمحل خربط لغتي
انا: ههههههههههههههههههههههه اطلب لي على ذوقك
وليد: هاه خلصتي من شغلك تراه اخر مجمع ندخله
انا: أي احسن لاعت كبدي انا
وليد: انزين وين تبين نروح اللحين
انا: يقلون في هني صاله ثلج خلنا نروح لها
وليد: السكيتي بس حقت جهال
انا: لا تكفى ودي ندخله
وليد: والله حق جهال لا مانروح من حلات شكلي غتره وهالله هالله ورزه بالاخير لابس لي جكيت
انا: صج ماتنصح فيها انا اقول اليوم نرتاح عشان من صباح الله خير ورانا سفره بنروح مكه
وليد: وانتي الصاجه
انا: ولوده
وليد: لبيه
انا: شفت هالحرمه اللي ورانا ودي اذبحها
وليد: ويلتفت .. ليش
انا : واطقه على ايده لا تشوف
وليد: الله ياناس من قدي زوجتي تغار علي
انا: ليش اغار عليك بس كذا عشاني معاك احافظ على برستيجي العام
وليد: ياكندوريسزا رايس انت يعني ماتغرين
انا: لا
وليد: اوكي

ومن بعدها جابت لنا القرسونه الاكل وقام وليد يسولف معاها وانا قلبي يغلي من كثر الحره
والغيره والله لو تحطون غوري شاهي يمديه تبخر من قوه الغيظ اللي فيني

انا: ثانكس يو كان قو بليز<<< فقعو مرارتي لزقت بنت الحلال لزقت عنزروت
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههه اشلع ياللغه
انا: لا تكلمني
وليد: وبخبث : ليه
انا: بس كذا
وليد: زعلتي
انا: ليش ازعل بس انت عندك عادي تكلم حرمه وانا بكلم رجال

مادريت ولا وليد تقلب عيونه حمر ويعصب بس مسك روحه :

انا: بسم الله شفيك انقلبت
وليد: قومي مافي قعده هنا
انا: ليش بكمل عصيري
وليد: نزلي العصير لا ادبغك فيه اللحين
انا: وليد شفيك اضحك معاك
وليد: تفهمين ولا لا يالله بسرعه

طبعا من الروعه خليت كل شي ومشيت مع وليد اللي بغى ياكلني ماتوقعت منه انه يعصب



++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

هههه عجبتني شوقوه 
يسلمو خيتو ورده 
بانتظار الباقيـ
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على الأجزاء ..
   وننتظر الجزء القاادم...~
              تحياتيـ..

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (14 )


ودخلنا الشقه وليد حده ضايق خلقه مدري من كلمتي مدري من شي صار وانا مدري عنه

انا: وأقف : وليد شفيك
وليد: بصوت عالي : أي كلمة زياده بدبغك بالعقال

واروح انا الغرفه وحدي زعلانه واقفل باب ورى بأقوى ماعندي
واطيح على السرير <<< وكان في خاطري ابكي نفس الروايات بس ماقدرت

وتصدقون رحت تسبحت وعقبها طلعت لوليد بالصاله

كان قدام التلفزيون قاط غتره وعقاله على صوب ومفتح زررات دشداشته

اول : مادخلت الصاله : كان زعلان ومايطالعني

انا: وحده ماعرف ازعل زعلي نفس وجهي

جلست بالغنفه اللي قباله ..

وهو يغير القنوات بتوتر وبسرعه

انا: وليد حط على mbc4 بيجي مسلسل متابعته
وليد: يطالعني بنظرات حاده : ماني حاط
انا: صج نفيسه حط احسن لك
وليد: وبنظرات تحدي: وش بتسوين
انا: مالك شغل
وليد: انزين ليش تكلميني منتي زعلانه
انا: شيزعلني
وليد: اني صحت عليك
انا: الحمد لله والشكر انت صحت على مدري شنو
وتبيني ازعل على ولا شي
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا: أي ياخي روقنا مو زعلان اوله شكلك قرف اعوذ بالله
وليد:ويقوم .. يمسك ايدي ويحبها : انا اسف ان كنت جرحتك بس كلمتك اذبحتني تخيلتك كلمتي رجال قدامي والله بغيت اذبحك
انا: انا ما ازعل من شي اتخيله ان بغيت ازعل بزعل من شي شفته بعيوني ومحد قال لي
وليد: ويحظني : كبيره يا شوقي كبيره


ومرت الرحله بسلام وامان وعقبها رحنا لعمره 3 ايام ومن ثم رجعنا الكويت



انا: داخله على خواتي مفاجأه..

انا: هاااي
الكل: ووووووووواااااااااااااااااااااااااوووووو شوقه وكلن قام يحبني
نوره:يالخايسه شمسويه شلون رحلتك
انا: اسكتو بقولكم اشياء يماا يماا
البندري: وراي تحظني . اشتقت لك يابقره
انا: اشتاقت لك العافيه
وقمت اوزع على كل وحده هديه والكل استانس من الهدايه

وقضيناها سوالف وضحك وخبال ونمت عندهم يومين طلعو من كبدي اذاني وليد اذية العالمين
يبيني ارجع البيت


مر شهر على زواجنا

كنت جالسه في الصاله .. وسارا تدبر بالمطبخ

انا: سارونه شتسوين
سارا: انطري انطري جايه بس خمس دقايق
انا: ترى بدخل المطبخ
سارا: لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا: هههههههههه خلاص تعالي بسرعه

وبعد ربع ساعه داخله علي سارا وجهاا كله طحين وايدينها عجين ولابسه مريلة طبخ
وماسكه صحن بأيدهاا

انا: الله سارونه طابخه
سارا: انشالله تعجبك

يوم حطت الصحن قدامي ..قعدت ساعه احاول افهم شنو الصنف بس ماقدرت

انا: الله مسويه فطاير
سارا: لا
انا: اجل سنبوسه
سارا : بضيق : هم لا
انا: ماكو غير محشي
سارا: هم لا لا
انا: اجل شنو هذا
سارا: بيتزا
انا: هااااااااااه
سارا: تكفين اكليه
انا: كليت اول لقمه وبغيت اموت ومابغيت اكسر بخاطرها فكملت كل الصحن
سارا: عجبك
انا: اممم لذيذ تصلحين طباخه
سارا: اجل بروح اجيب الباقي
انا: لالالالالا وليد جايب عشى معاه
سارا: لا تقولين
انا: امبلاا
وراحت سارا المطبخ تكمل طبخها انا على طول نحشت لشقتي فوق
ابي اروح للحمام

دخلت الحمام ورجعت كل اللي اكلته
ورحت انسدحت على الكنبه

توه وليد : داخل .. هااه حلوه شعندك قاعده هني
انا: يما وليد حاسه بدوخه وتوني استفرغت اللي اكله
وليد: ويضحك ويمسك ايدي : شوق انتي حااااااااااااااااااامل
انا: شنو حامل انت وجهك لا بس تسممت
وليد: وبضيق الله يقلعك ونستيني
انا: اجل عادي عندك تسممت
وليد: وماله نفس . ليش تسممتي
انا: ماشافت سارا مسويه اكله تلوع الكبد
وليد: ههههههههههه وسارا لالحين تدبر بالمطبخ اللي يشوفها بتخترع الذره
انا: يما تعبانه تصبح على خير
وليد: تبين تروحين الطبيب
انا: لا مابي

وبعدها نمت بس الحمد لله قمت من بعدها وانا نشيطه زي الحصااااااان


بعد شهرين من زواجنا

رحنا بيت شيخه بعله ابي سابقا

وليد: يالله تأخرنا
انا: شفيك ماخلصت
وليد: يؤؤؤؤؤ ماصارت
انا: وليد قاعد توترني اللحين انت اطلع بره لا خلصت شغلي بطلع ماني حاطه رجل على رجل
وليد: انزين اخلصي

ويطلع وليد ينطرني بالصاله

وبعدها خلصت ..
وليد: بجديه : اقري على نفسك اخاف يحسدونك
انا: ليش باسكال انا امش ولي يرحم والديك
وليد: انتي احلى منها
انا: احم احم مشكور
وليد: ياحلوك وانتي مستحيه
انا: ممكن نمشي اللحين حياتي
وليد: ممكنين

وبعدها مشينا رحنا لبيت شيخه ..؟..

وحنا داخلين البيت كنا نمشي بالحديقه ..

ولا نصادف عند الباب .. ريما بنت عم وليد

كان شكلها جناااااااااااااااان لابسه عبايه ضيقه كتف ولفه نص شعرها طالع ونظاره سوده
نص وجهاا تقول ذبانه ..؟..<<< مال تجيب فليت وارشه بوجهاا حدي حاقده عليها

ريما بدلع ورقه : أهلين وليد أهلين شوق
انا: ومن غير نفس أهلين
وليد: هلا اشوفك طالعه
ريما: أي بروح وراي شغل
وليد: اهاا فرصه سعيده اللي شفناك فيها
ريما: وانا بعد اسعد وليد بغيتك بموضوع مهم انزين << وتطالعني يعني اطلعي منها
وليد: ويلتفت علي يطالعني وبعدها كلمها : بخصوص شنو
ريما: بينا اتصال لانه موضوع جدا حسااس يالله مع السلامه انطرني اليوم بتصل عليك
وليد: ويطالعني : انشالله
وراحت تمشي قدامنا بتمايل

انا: كنت اغلي في داخلي هالمره لو تيجبون جدر ذبيحه كان انطبخ من كثر الغيظ

انا: بصوت يسمعه وليد: جعلك ماتكملين خطوتك هذي

مادرينا الا والبنت : خبط الا هي والارض واحد

وليد" قام يضحك بقلبه مو على الطيحه على الدعوه اللي لعبت بالبنت
وانا بعد مت ضحك ..؟..

ريما : أأأأأأأأأأأاي أأأأأأأأأأأأأأي اهي اهي اهي <<<< بدلع ماصخ
وليد: يركض سلامات سلامات ..؟..
ريما: أي احس بموت وليد لحق علي
انا: بقلبي .. مووووت جدي أي والله
وليد: مو صاير الا كل خير
ريما: لا مابي ودنوني المستشفى اللحين اللحين اللحين

طلعوا الحريم على صوت ريما وهي تبكي ..؟..

وبعدها وداها وليد المستشفى عشان يشفون رجلها
طلع فيها كسر جبسو الرجل ورجع وليد هو وريما ومعاهم سارا

ريما .. مشكور وليد ماتقصر
وليد: لا شكر على واجب
ريما: اسفه اني قطعت عليك وناستك مع زوجتك بس انشالله بعوضك
وليد :هههه يصير خير


في بيت شيخه..؟..

شيخه: هااه بشر وليد انشالله بخير
الحمد لله
يالله اوكي
مع السلامه

شيخه: لا ابشركم زينه البنت بس كسر برجلها

انا: بقلبي : حسافه مابتروهاا << وكنت مو على بعضي متوتره
شلون ركبت معاه بالسياره بس اللي ريحني شويه ان سارا معاهم
وسارا تحبني وتدافع عني...؟؟؟...

وبعدها : دخلوا علينا المجلس
وقامو كلهم يتحمدون لها بالسلامه ويقلون عين ماصلت على النبي

كنت طول القعده : ماشوف وليد ولا احط عيني بعينه منبطه كبدي

وماكان بالمجلس غير انا وليد وسارا وشيخه وهاجر والغثيثه ريما
مدري ليش حاشره روحهاا

هاجر: شفيك شوق ساكته اليوم
انا: احس اني مرهقه شوي
وليد: سلامتك يالغاليه ويحط ايده ورى ظهري << وانا مسانسه احر ريمووه
ريما : أأأأأأأأأأأأي<<< من الغيره والله
الكل: شفيك عسى ماشر
ريما: احس بعوار لالحين
انا: وليد ابي اروح البيت تعبانه
وليد: اوكي مشينا
شيخه: ومنو بيودي اللحين ريما بيتها
وليد: السايق وينه
شيخه: انا مقدر اروح معاها ولا هاجر لان زوجها بيمرها اللحين وماقدر اخلي سارا تروح معاها وترجع مع السايق بروحها
وليد: تبيني اوصلك اللحين بيتك ..؟..
ريما: لا خله بعد ساعه<< البقره عشان تركب معاه لحالها
وليد: ويطالعني تنطرين بعد ساعه
انا: وكنت غاليه نار : وليد انا دايخه واحس بينغمى علي مقدر اصبر
وليد: خلاص بوصل شوق وبعد ساعه امرك اوصلك بيتك
ريما: اوكي
طلعت انا قبل وليد وركبت السياره وعقبهاجاء وليد وركب وراي

وليد: حبيبتي شفيك اليوم منتي طبيعيه
انا: مالي خلق اسمع صوتك اكرمني بسكوتك
وليد: افا الحلوه زعلانه
انا: بعصبيه .. ان ماسكت بنزل من السياره واركب تكسي
وليد: خلاص خلاص يبا سكتنا بس هدي اعصابك
انا: مهديه اعصابي من قبل ماعرفك
وليد: لا أله الا الله ويطالعني ويضحك وانا بمووت من الحره


وصلنا البيت ..

وليد: تبني انزل معاك
انا: وانزل من السياره .. روح لحبية القلب ريمووه لا تتأخر عليها .. واصفق الباب بأقوى ماعندي

دخلت البيت ورحت لجناحي على طول ..قمت احذف غراضي من القهر بالطوفه ..؟..
ولأول مره بحياتي اعصب مثل كذا
تخيلت وليد تاخذه مني اللي ماتتسماش

وليد : يدخل علي: شوق قولي لي شفيك
انا: شتبي فيني روح لها
وليد: بروح لها ولا يهمك ههههههه
انا: من القهر: أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ<< قمت اصرخ بأعلى صوتي كني مجنونه
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه<< بكل برود
انتي اللي دعيتي عليها تستاهلين اللي يجيك
انا: وليد ان رحت لها ماقعد لك بالهبيت ساعه
وليد: الحمد لله والشكر صج جاهل ولا ليش اخذ لي انا بزر دام هذا تفكيرك
انا: برااااااااااااااا اطلع برااا مابي اشوفك
وليد: لا ترفعين صوتك علي لا اقوم اقصه لك
انا: لو انك رجال تعال قصه
وليد: ويرفع ايده ويعطيني سصاااااار بكل قوته لصقني بالطوفه : رجال غصبن عليك
ويطلع من الغرفه معصب وراح لبيت شيخه اخته ..

انا:كان ودي ابكي بس ماقدرت ابي لو دمعه تنزل بس مانزلت
من القهر قمت اكسر أي شي قدامي وبعدها انغمى علي من الحره


بهلحظه دخلت علي الخدامه وعلى طول اتصلت بسارا اللي هي بدورها اتصلت بوليد بس ماكان يرد
فا اتصلت بأهلي جت امي وخواتي ودوني للمستشفى ..؟..

كنت بغرفه الملاحظه وامي وخواتي بالاستراحه ينطرون الدكتور يطلع لهم ..؟..

وليد : وجاي متخرع : عمه شوق فيها شي سوت بنفسها شي
امي: والله شقول لك جينا البيت الا طايحه على الارض وايدها تنزف دم اظاهر جرحت ايدها
لان كان في قزاز بالغرفه
وليد: ويقعد متضايق .. لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

بعد نص ساعه طلع الدكتور ..
وليد: بشر يادكتور ::
الدكتور: مبروك المدام حاامل واظاهر اجهدت نفسها فأثر ذالك على ظغطها مما ادى الى اغماء
وليد: بس اغماء متأكد
الدكتور: أي اغماء ولفينا ايدها من الجراح وتأدرو تشوفوها ان كنتو عاوزين

امي وخواتي دخلوا يتطمنون علي وبعد نص ساعه امي اخذتهم يطلعون عشان وليد يدخل علي

انا: كنت لافه وجهي مابي اشوفه
وليد: قعد بالكرسي اللي جنبي : مبرووووك شوق الحمل
انا: ........
وليد:..........
انا: الله يبارك فيك
وليد: ...........
انا:.......
وليد: انا اسف شوق بس انتيـ؟
انا: وارفع ايدي مابي اسمع هالسالفه مره ثانيه تنفتح قفل على الموضوع
وليد: انشالله بس انشالله اللحين طيبه
انا: طيبه
وليد: يالله تطلعين الللحين
انا: وألف راسي اطلعه : بروح بيت اهلي
وليد: بدهشه .. ليش
انا: برتاح
وليد: ترى السالفه ماتحتاج كل هالزعل
انا: قلت لك بروح بيت اهلي اليوم ماني راجعه البيت
وليد: بس يوم واحد
انا: لا بقعد لين اشبع
وليد: ويهون عليك تخليني لحالي ..
انا: وفيني الغصه : عندك اللي يونسك اللي بيعوضك
وليد: من تقصدين مافي احد يغنيني عنك << ويقوم يقعد على السرير ويمسك ايدي
انا: من غير ماقول
وليد: قصدك ريما سبق وقلت لك اني ما بيني وبينها شي وان كانت تحذف روحها علي فهذا خبال منها ولا كنت اقدر اتزوجها بس انا فضلتك عليها لانك تسوينها وتسوين اهلها كلهم
انا: قلت لك خلاص مابي سيرتها تنفتح قدامي ومابيك تكلمها وان اتصلت فيك اسفهها مابيها في حياتنا اضن عندها عيال عم غيرك خل تشوف طريقها مع احد غيرك
وليد: موافق بس على شرط تجين معاي البيت اليوم
انا: قلت لك برتاح
وليد: اووووووووووووف والله لوعه مولايق عليك الحزن يابنت فرفشي انزين تذكرين شلون طاحت
انا: ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وليد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ان كيدهن عظيم
انا: متى بطلع
وليد: أللحين البسي عباتك ومشينا
انا: يالله


رحت لأهلي وجلست اسبوع وبعد هالمشكله تقربنا انا وليد اكثر
وصرنا خبال اكثر وارقل وصار هو يا ادهينه لا تنكتين
لي مايرد لي طلب بس يبي رضاتي عشاان البيبي ..؟..


انا: وليد لو جاء ولد شنو بتسميه ..
وليد: بتفكير: امم عاجبني اسم راكان
انا: وان جت بنت
وليد: سميها انتي
انا: شرايك بأسم اصايل
وليد: ليش هي خيل لا غيره
انا: اجل غزلان حيل عاجبني
وليد: غزلان غزلان
انا: وليدوه متى بتسافر استراليا
وليد: عقب شهرين
انا: وكم بتقعد هناك
وليد: 3 شهور دوره
انا: اووف و3 شهور ماشوفك فيها
وليد: احسن افتكي مني
انا: أي والله باخذ فترة راحه ونقاهه كابس على نفسي
وليد: اجل باخذك معاي
انا: موزين علي السفر
وليد: ابرك بفتك انا بعد بشوف الشقر على كيفي وبألعب على كيفي وارجع امجاد وليد اللي اندثرت عقب ماتزوجت
انا: عاد الله والامجاد مشرفه صج ..؟..
وليد: من صجك قبل ابي بنت تمشي ما ينغشى عليها
انا: واحذف عليه المخده اسكت بس
وليد: وانتي وحده منهم
انا: كنت اضحك اضحك
وليد: ويغمز لي : ماهو باين اشقر مزيون هاااه ههههههه


+++++++++++++++++++

----------


## وردة الكميليا

الجزء (15 ) والاخير

انا: يمااا يماا لحقي علي
امي: خير انشالله شفيك
انا: احس بألام في بطني شكلي بولد يمااا
هند: ياويلك ويلاه الله يعينك راح تشوفين الويل على مايطلع هالبزر انا بغيت اموت
يوم جبت بنتي رهف ..
انا: وخايفه: حسبي عليك ياهند يابنت ام هند 7 تحاسيب هذا وقته تقولين لي
الله ياخذك
البندري: ههههههههههههههههههههههه وناسه والله وبصير خاله
هند: الحمد لله وبنتي رهف ماخلتك تصير خاله من شهر ونص
البندري: لا بنتك ماتحسينها شي عكس بيبي شوق
شوق: ياويل حالي منكم اقول لكم بولد وانتو تتهاوشون
امي: يالله بسرعه انا بالسياره تحت انطركم
نوره: تبين نتصل على وليد بأستراليا نعلمه انك بتولدين
انا: لالالا حرام راح تخلونه يحاتي خليه لما اولد وانتطمن نتصل عليه
هند: وين شنطت شوق حقت المستشفى ماجهزتيها
البندري: امبلا هذيك هي شنطة القش
نوره: ماتقومون تلبسون البنت بتولد
انا: عدو عيني عنده خوات نفسكم ..
الكل: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدها رحنا المستشفى وجلسنا 6 ساعات على ماطلع البيبي


ابشركم جبت ولد سميته راكان كان الولد يهبل اكيد انا امه
ويقول المثل : القرد بعين امه غزال<<< مافي اجكر من ولدك

بعد ساعتين طلعت من غرفه الولاده ورحت لغرفه خاصه فيني..؟..

امي: مبروك مبروووك
انا: الله يبارك فيك قلتو لوليد
نوره: نتصل فيه مايرد
انا: سارا وينها ماجت
البندري: اتصلت عليها وتقول بتشتري هديه وجايه مع هاجر
انا: أي هذي الناس اللي تقدر مو انتو قاعدين تهاوشون فوق راسي
هند: انا اللحين ماجبت لك هديه وغرفة الاستقبال حقتك كلها انا اللي اثثتها
انا: ماتقصرين
ونوره: وانا اللي ولدتك
الكل: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا: شفتو الولد
امي: الله يخليه لك يجنن ماشالله
نوره: لا والله يلوع الكبد
البندري: اجل ياحليل بنت هند رهف
هيونه: ووع كل عيالك ووع احلى شي عيالي
الكل: خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا: تشوفون باكر ولدي الحريم يخطبونه

جت سارا وهاجر وقعدوا معانا وسوالف وكانو يتطنزون على ولدي طول الوقت
صوروا الولد وارسلو الصوره الى وليد بالاميل ..؟..

بعد يوم كامل من الولاده اتصل وليد .. وهو حده مستانس
وقام يقط خيط وخيط من الفرحه
وبعدها قرر انه يترك الدوره ويجي لكويت


راكان ملئ علينا البيت ويقلون طالع رقله على امه وجيكر على عمته سارا
وخثيث على ابووه


كبر راكان وكل ماله يزيد رقاله وجكرا وفقدت الامل من انه يكبر ويصير يجنن
فا قلت لا صار عمره 5 سنوات بسوي له عمليه تجميل لكي احقق حلمي
وجبت عقبه بزوره غزلان وسارا و اصايل وعمر <<< وفي طريقي لي 15 نفر انشالله وافي بنذري اللي نذرته



.؟.النهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاي ه.؟.

..................................................

احداث بعد 8 سنوات ..؟..

........................................

نوره اختي تزوجت وربي رزقها 2 ولد 1 بنت تزوجت من عيال عمي

البندري: انخطبت اخيرا بعد مضي 24 سنه لم تخطب فيها ولا مره وقررنا انا نتمسك بالرجال
لا يروح عناا وتضل طول عمرها عانس

هيا: كبرت وصارت مره رزينه عمرها اللحين 16 سنه

هند: اكتفت بوجود رهف ورزان في حياتها ومبسوطه مع رجالها حيل

سارا: تزوجت وافتكيت منها ومن طبخاتها كل يوم انا وورعاني في طريقنا الى المستشفى
حتى انهم حفضو وجيهناا... ادعو لزوجها ربي يشفيه من التسمم ..؟..خخخخ

اما وليد : حسبي الله علي تزوج علي لمدة سنتين ولم ارتاح الا وانا طلقتها منه
نيهااهااهااهاااااي وقرر انه مايتزوج علي بعدها احد ويكتفي بي قدره ونصيبه اللي هي انا ..؟.

متعب: لا لحين ماتزوج تعقد من الحريم ولالحين هو بالشقه مع ربعه سعد وعيد يكيدون لبعض المقالب <<< نهايه عزوبي

ريما: انسجنت بسبب قضية شيك بدون رصيد <<< دعوتي عليها جعلها ماتطلع بس حسافه ماقعد اسبوع الا هي طالعه ..؟..

هاجر : احملت عقب 10 سنوات زواج واللحين في انتظار مولودهاا

وفي النهايه انا: الحمد لله اني عقلت شوي وابشركم نزلت دمعتي تدرون ليش
طلع لركان ابني شعر في صلعته << ماخليت احد مادرى عن شعرات راكان حتى سببت له نفسيه كل شوي اصور هالشعرتين..؟.. والحمد لله عيالي مالين علي البيت انا وليد
كملت دراستي والحين صرت مدرسه ..؟..

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





*The End*



واخيرررررا خلصت قصتناا 

اتمنى تنااال اعجابكم 
منقووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووو على الجزء الأخييييييير..
           بصرااااااااحة ررررررررروعه,...~
                         تحياااتي..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وااااااااااااو روعه 
بس خساره خلصت الروايه بنفتقدها تجنن
يسلمو خيتو ورده ع الطرح
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## دانهـ العشآق

هههههههههههههههه

مسخره هالروايه وقصيره مره

عجبتني شوق بس كأنه ع النهايه قام حضها من سدحته بس أبي أعرف وش اللي خلى وليدوه يعرس عليها ؟!~>معذوووور أأقصد يعني يوم طلق هذي الثانيه >>أم الترقيع

ساره ربي يشفي ريلها من التسمم هع ..~

واللي هو شسمه مبروك ع الشعرتين اللي قامو لولد شوقووووه وجنون ريموووهـ ..~

لاهنتي غناتي ع النقل ..~

في حفظ من لايضيع من حفظه !!

///

----------

